# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Agosto 2011



## Geiras (31 Jul 2011 às 23:23)

*
Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Geiras (1 Ago 2011 às 00:20)

Primeiro dia do mês segue com 21.1ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## AnDré (1 Ago 2011 às 06:27)

O dia começa com bastante nebulosidade alta.
Vento fraco de norte e 17ºC.

Vamos ver no que isto vai dar:


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Ago 2011 às 09:13)

Tem estado a chover fraco, mas agora começa a chover mais intensamente.

19ºC.


----------



## miguel (1 Ago 2011 às 09:20)

Boas
Em Setubal está a chover bem!! já vou com 1,4mm


----------



## miguel (1 Ago 2011 às 09:39)

Esta primeira fase está a acabar rendeu até agora 1,8mm e já deu para fazer correr agua na rua  venha agora a tarde os aguaceiros mais fortes com a trovoada penso que vai ser mais para o Litoral oeste e depois para a noite já Centro e Norte

18,6ºC


----------



## Geiras (1 Ago 2011 às 09:47)

Boas

A mínima estou a tê-la agora, 18.3ºC.

Agora já não chove e até agora o acumulado é de 1.0mm.


----------



## rafaeljona (1 Ago 2011 às 10:48)

Aqui em Torres Vedras de ves em quando caiu um aguaceiro fraco, mas não acumula.
1º Agosto, 1º de Inverno diz o ditado e confirmasse, olhando para o dia de ontem é um diferença abismal.


----------



## Geiras (1 Ago 2011 às 11:00)

Muitos ditados meteorológicos têm-se confirmado este ano 

Por aqui o vento já chegou aos 38.9km/h de rajada.

Sigo com 19.3ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Ago 2011 às 11:02)

O dia começa com alguma precipitação e céu encoberto.

Acumulados 0,4 mm até agora.


----------



## DRC (1 Ago 2011 às 11:06)

Os aguaceiros fracos desta manhã renderam *1,5 mm* pela Póvoa de Santa Iria.
A temperatura actual é de somente *20,4ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Ago 2011 às 11:10)

Actualmente céu encoberto e não chove.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2011 às 11:17)

Aqui ainda nem choveu já tenho o carro todo sujo devido à humidade 

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco de NNW, estão 18,7ºC.


----------



## F_R (1 Ago 2011 às 11:45)

Por cá começou a chover à pouco

Mínima 16.3ºC

Agora 18.2ºC


----------



## AnDré (1 Ago 2011 às 12:04)

Em Odivelas ainda nem uma pinga caiu.
Mas o céu está interessante. 






20,9ºC e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Ago 2011 às 12:21)

AnDré disse:


> Em Odivelas ainda nem uma pinga caiu.
> Mas o céu está interessante.
> 
> 
> ...



Boa foto Andre!!

Tambem já tive a tirar algumas ... e incluem mammatus!! Isto promete !!

Ceu nublado e presença de mammatus!


----------



## Geiras (1 Ago 2011 às 12:42)

Boas

Por aqui a chuva está de volta.

1.2mm acumulados.


----------



## Microburst (1 Ago 2011 às 12:55)

Chove bem em Almada nesta altura, gota grossa. 

E de facto, como disse um colega antes, há pouco quando vinha de Lisboa deu-me toda a sensação de ter visto mammatus.


----------



## miguel (1 Ago 2011 às 13:02)

Vai chovendo e acumulei até agora 2,2mm a temperatura é de apenas 18,8ºC


----------



## F_R (1 Ago 2011 às 13:03)

20.7ºC

trovoada nem vê-la


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2011 às 13:27)

AHHHH 0,2 mm, assim sim, já não fico com o carro todo cagado, e continua a chover fraco.

18,6ºC e vento fraco entre oeste e norte.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Ago 2011 às 13:32)

Por aqui vou com 1.7mm acumulados, de momento não chove mas o céu está muito nublado, o vento sopra fraco NW e estão 19.2ºC, hoje nem parece que é verão.


----------



## rafaeljona (1 Ago 2011 às 13:32)

Mammutus no céu e a sul o céu muito apetecivel.
A escuridão aproxima se e já choveu hoje fraco.
Aguardaremos pelos proximos minutos.


----------



## F_R (1 Ago 2011 às 13:33)

Parece que já trovejou de manha eu é que não ouvi


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Ago 2011 às 13:42)

Chove moderado e vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (1 Ago 2011 às 14:03)

Choveu bem nos últimos minutos. 

Segundo o meteoabrantes acumulou 0.6mm e está 20.2ºC


----------



## Geiras (1 Ago 2011 às 14:14)

2.5mm e 19.6ºC.


----------



## Lousano (1 Ago 2011 às 14:51)

Boa tarde.

O dia tem estado com céu encoberto e vento fraco, tendo chuviscado há cerca de uma hora atrás.

Tmin: 15,6ºC

Tactual: 20,0ºC


----------



## NfrG (1 Ago 2011 às 15:07)

Por volta das 11:00 vi alguns mammatus e às 13:00 começou a chover.
Por agora continua a chuva, com algum vento e está "frio" na rua. 18.2ºC


----------



## lsalvador (1 Ago 2011 às 15:10)

Tomar ate ao momento :

21.8 °C (11:50 UTC)	
16.8 °C (03:49 UTC)

Neste momento com 19.1 e ja conta con 0.8mm de chuva.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2011 às 15:19)

Levantou-se vento forte de oeste neste momento.

Rajada máxima de 66 km/h, estou com 16,9ºC e 0,6 mm.


----------



## rafaeljona (1 Ago 2011 às 15:20)

Continua a chover mas n deve ser grande coisa.
Temp: 20ºC
Acumulação de 1.3 mm


----------



## AnDré (1 Ago 2011 às 15:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> Levantou-se vento forte de oeste neste momento.
> 
> Rajada máxima de 66 km/h, estou com 16,9ºC e 0,6 mm.



O mesmo em Odivelas.
16,3ºC.
1,5mm (Davis de Caneças)


----------



## F_R (1 Ago 2011 às 15:31)

Agora 21.6ºC que é a máxima até agora


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Ago 2011 às 15:56)

Tem estado sempre a chover, fraco..Mas não pára..

Entretanto a minha estação decidiu pifar e apenas tenho os dados da temperatura e humidade..

Os restantes dados irei divulga-los ( Se me o permitir ) de acordo com o MeteoMoita.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Ago 2011 às 16:13)

Neste momento trovoada a este de mim, por cá começou novamente a chover, já vou com 4.1mm


----------



## Geiras (1 Ago 2011 às 16:37)

3.0mm acumulados, 20.0ºC e vento fraco.

Espero que o final de tarde não seja uma desilusão como o que foi, até agora, o dia de hoje.


----------



## c.bernardino (1 Ago 2011 às 16:38)

Já que falaram em Odivelas, bem perto, em Loures estão 17ºC.

A máxima registada hoje foi de 21,2ºC pelas 11h35 (UTC).

precipitação até ao momento 2,0 mm.

o vento está muito variável, quer em intensidade, quer em direção.

cps

bernardino


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Ago 2011 às 16:38)

Geiras disse:


> 3.0mm acumulados, 20.0ºC e vento fraco.
> 
> Espero que o final de tarde não seja uma desilusão como o que foi, até agora, o dia de hoje.



Tenhamos esperanças em relacção ao fim de tarde/inicio de noite 

Actual céu encoberto e 22.0ºC.


----------



## miguel (1 Ago 2011 às 16:57)

Aqui levo até ao momento 3,8mm acumulados

Temperatura a subir é agora de 20,1ºC


----------



## meteo (1 Ago 2011 às 17:20)

Dia diferente de Agosto,e por isso bem engraçado!Chuvisco, Chuva fraca ou moderada vai caindo,já há umas boas horas.3 mm já cairam em Oeiras  A ver se chegam as trovoadas !


----------



## F_R (1 Ago 2011 às 17:31)

Parece que a máxima ficou pelos 23.3ºC

Agora 20.7ºC


----------



## F_R (1 Ago 2011 às 17:54)

Volta a chover agora e com alguma intensidade.

1.0mm acumulados

19.9ºC


----------



## Lousano (1 Ago 2011 às 18:40)

A temperatura máxima de hoje foi de apenas 21,1ºC.

Em Agosto de 2010 a temperatura máxima mais baixa foi de 25,7ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Ago 2011 às 18:48)

Lousano disse:


> A temperatura máxima de hoje foi de apenas 21,1ºC.
> 
> Em Agosto de 2010 a temperatura máxima mais baixa foi de 25,7ºC.



Não é com toda a certeza que posso dizer isto, mas por exemplo em Coimbra(Bencanta) a máxima de hoje não ultrapassou os 20ºC segundo o IM. Assim sendo foi batido o recorde pelo menos desde 1971, relativamente à máxima mais baixa em Agosto, que se situava em 20,9ºC em 1973....

Edit: Isto é se até 2010 não foi batido o valor, o que eu duvido...


----------



## PDias (1 Ago 2011 às 19:34)

Boa tarde,

por aqui vai caindo um chuvisco fraco que acumulou até agora 0,9mm, a temperatura máxima foi de 18,7ºC  e a miníma até agora foi de 15,3ºC, actualmente está nos 16,1ºC, o vento é moderado de NW (rajada máxima de 47,9 km/h). Verão aonde tu andas?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Ago 2011 às 19:38)

Boa, por aqui o dia foi de aguaceiros fracos a moderados alternando entre si!!

Agora ceu com boas abertas... e está tudo dito por aqui!!


----------



## HotSpot (1 Ago 2011 às 20:36)

Chuva sempre fraca que durante o dia foi regando a terra. Levo acumulados 4,4 mm.

Máxima de 20,0ºC que é de longe a mais baixa desde 2008. O anterior record era de 25,4ºC registada em 01-08-2009.


----------



## Geiras (1 Ago 2011 às 20:57)

Por aqui acabou...céu encoberto e não chove.

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *20.5ºC*
Mínima: *18.3ºC* (ainda a ser feita até à meia-noite)
Precipitação: *3.7mm*
Rajada máxima: *38.9km/h*


----------



## miguel (1 Ago 2011 às 21:19)

Extremos hoje em Setubal:

Mínima:*18,3ºC*
Máxima:*21,1ºC*

Rajada máxima:*34km/h*

Precipitação total:*4,0mm*


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Ago 2011 às 21:48)

Boas!

Finalmente estreei o "penico" num mês de Agosto: 2mm... fica apenas a faltar Julho, quem sabe para o ano...
Um dia verdadeiramente outonal, com uma máxima de apenas 22.4ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Ago 2011 às 22:50)

A temperatura aqui não chegou aos 20ºC, 19,8ºC foi a máxima, já não me lembrava de isto acontecer em Agosto. Atualmente estão 16,8º, que é a mínima do dia. Acumulei hoje 1,1mm, mas neste momento já não chove.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Ago 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20,0ºC

Mín - 16,7C

Rajada máxima - 72 km/h


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Ago 2011 às 10:09)

Bom dia !

Actuais 21,1ºC, 84% de humidade..

( Dados MeteoMoita )

Céu encoberto e fresco.


----------



## F_R (2 Ago 2011 às 10:25)

Mínima 16.7ºC

Agora 23.2ºC


----------



## Geiras (2 Ago 2011 às 12:10)

Bom dia 

Mínima de 16.5ºC.

Agora estão 21.9ºC e o céu está muito nublado mas com o sol a espreitar de vez enquanto.


----------



## N_Fig (2 Ago 2011 às 13:21)

Extremos de ontem:
16,8ºC/19,8ºC.
Acumulei ainda 1,1mm.
Hoje a mínima foi de 16,7ºC, acumulei 0,1mm e atualmente estão 18,8ºC, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Ago 2011 às 13:36)

E o sol voltou depois de uma manhã _penumbresca_ 

21,8ºC e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## F_R (2 Ago 2011 às 14:05)

25.9ºC e o Sol vai aparecendo entre as nuvens


----------



## c.bernardino (2 Ago 2011 às 14:31)

Zona de Loures:

interessante e consistente vento de oeste 4,5 m/s (média) de oeste. Estável.
Tal como o aumento progressivo de pressão atmosférica, tal como  previsto.
Agradável e primaveril temperatura de 24,1ºC.

cps

Bernardino


----------



## F_R (2 Ago 2011 às 16:24)

26.8ºc


----------



## F_R (2 Ago 2011 às 22:19)

Máxima 26.9ºC

Agora 19.1ºC


----------



## Geiras (2 Ago 2011 às 23:35)

Geiras disse:


> Por aqui acabou...céu encoberto e não chove.
> 
> Extremos de hoje:
> 
> ...



Deitei-me cedo e não fiz o reset à estação por isso não sei qual foi a mínima de ontem 

___

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *25.0ºC*
Mínima: *16.5ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Ago 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,3ºC

Mín - 16,6C

Rajada máxima - 45 km/h


----------



## Rainy (3 Ago 2011 às 00:04)

Olá de novo, o meu ultimo post foi de Edinburgo durante a minha viagem pela Escócia um lugar que me encantou com as suas paisagens,clima,fauna,cultura...
Espero voltar lá de novo!!!até já sinto saudades


----------



## Lousano (3 Ago 2011 às 10:19)

Bom dia.

O dia amanheceu com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Tmin: 16,6ºC

Tactual: 20,0ºC


A título de curiosidade, nos registos da minha estação, até ao momento 2011 tem uma temperatura média de 0,9ºC mais elevado que 2010.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Ago 2011 às 11:06)

Extremos de ontem:
14,8ºC/22,7ºC.
Acumueli ainda 0,1mm.
Hoje a mínima foi de 13,8ºC e atualmente estão 19,1ºC, céu muito nublado e vento muito fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Ago 2011 às 11:16)

Bom dia.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco actualmente.


----------



## F_R (3 Ago 2011 às 12:55)

Mínima 15.3ºC

Agora 26.6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Ago 2011 às 00:16)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23,3ºC

Mín - 17,2C

Rajada máxima - 55 km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Ago 2011 às 00:41)

Nas ultimas horas levantou-se uma ventania que leva tudo no ar 

18,4ºC e 88%.


----------



## João Esteves (4 Ago 2011 às 01:01)

Mais um dia de Verão ameno:

Extremos de 25.1ºC e 18.8ºC no dia de 4ªf.

O mês de Agosto parece que segue o mesmo caminho do seu precedente mês de Julho que terminou com 2.1ºC de temperatura média, abaixo dos valores de referência.


----------



## F_R (4 Ago 2011 às 10:47)

Mínima 17.3ºC

Agora 25.2ºC


----------



## Lousano (4 Ago 2011 às 12:46)

Bao tarde.

O dia segue com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Tmin: 14,7ºC

Tactual: 25,1ºC


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2011 às 13:03)

Boas

Tive uma mínima de 18,2ºC

Agora estão 27,0ºC, 55%Hr, 1019,7hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Ago 2011 às 14:09)

Tá uma ventania de Julho que vai lá vai 

Rajada máxima até ao momento de 71 km/h e estou com 23,9ºC.


----------



## F_R (4 Ago 2011 às 14:11)

Céu limpo e 30.1ºC


----------



## Rainy (4 Ago 2011 às 19:43)

Por aqui ao contrario do normal não está vento, está calor e humido o tempo!!!


----------



## F_R (4 Ago 2011 às 20:43)

Máxima 31.8ºC

Agora 22.8ºC


----------



## Geiras (4 Ago 2011 às 21:31)

Boas

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *29.9ºC*
Mínima: *18.7ºC*
Rajada máxima: *27km/h*

Neste momento o vento mantém-se moderado de Norte e a temperatura está agradável, 22.9ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Ago 2011 às 21:51)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 32.7ºC

T.Minima: 13.7ºC

Rajáda.Máxima: 34.6Km/h


----------



## SicoStorm (4 Ago 2011 às 22:38)

Agosto algo diferente quem diria ...

 Aguaceiros em aproximação  !!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Ago 2011 às 23:31)

Ainda com 22,3 ºC por Moscavide.

Alguma nebulosidade, após a máxima de 29,2 ºC e céu limpo durante toda a tarde.


----------



## Geiras (4 Ago 2011 às 23:35)

Geiras disse:


> Neste momento o vento mantém-se moderado de Norte e a temperatura está agradável, 22.9ºC.



Temperatura estável, os mesmos 22.9ºC, vento moderado de NNW e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Ago 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 25,1ºC

Mín - 17,6C

Rajada máxima - 71 km/h


----------



## F_R (5 Ago 2011 às 09:27)

Mínima 19.4ºC

Agora 21.6ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Ago 2011 às 10:13)

*MeteoMoita:*

Temperatura - 23.6°C

Humidade Relativa - 70%

Vento fraco.


----------



## Geiras (5 Ago 2011 às 15:04)

Boas

Temperatura mínima de 21.5ºC.

Agora, visto que o vento predomina de WSW, a temperatura não sobe grande coisa.. estão 27.7ºC e a máxima até ao momento foi de 28.4ºC.


----------



## F_R (5 Ago 2011 às 16:46)

28.4ºc


----------



## F_R (5 Ago 2011 às 20:46)

22.8ºc


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2011 às 22:16)

Primeira Mínima tropical que registo este Verão!! 20,7ºC a máxima foi de 30,2ºC

Agora estão 22,3ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Ago 2011 às 22:24)

Por aqui a minima foi quase tropical 19.6ºC, mas ainda não foi desta, a máxima foi de 30.1ºC.


----------



## Lousano (5 Ago 2011 às 22:42)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco, excepto durante a primeira metade da tarde em que soprou moderado.

Tmin: 18,8ºC

Tmax: 26,3ºC

Neste momento 20,4ºC e vai ser mais uma noite de temperatura agradável.


----------



## Geiras (6 Ago 2011 às 00:25)

Mínima de 20.5ºC, terceira mínima tropical este ano 

Neste momento a temperatura subiu ligeiramente, estão 20.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Geiras (6 Ago 2011 às 02:41)

Chuvisca por aqui 

19.9ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Ago 2011 às 09:19)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 18.9ºC, Por agora estão 22.7ºC, 69%HR, o vento sopra fraco de N e o céu está nublado.


----------



## Lousano (6 Ago 2011 às 11:54)

O dia segue com céu encoberto, vento moderado de SW e por vezes chuvisca.

Tmin: 18,4ºC

Tactual: 22,9ºC

Precip: 0,5mm


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Ago 2011 às 12:47)

Boas..

Acordei ás 09h e estava a chover..

Entretanto parou e céu encoberto, algum vento fresco.

Parece que vem aí uma tarde daquela chuva fraca, mas que molha tudo .


----------



## miguel (6 Ago 2011 às 14:12)

Dia que mais parece dos trópicos céu encoberto vento fraco a humidade alta 70% com temperatura de 26,1ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Ago 2011 às 14:54)

Céu encoberto, vento fraco e chuviscos .


----------



## N_Fig (6 Ago 2011 às 15:59)

Boas,
Mínima de 17,8ºC por aqui com 1,8mm acumulados hoje. Atualmente estão 21,9ºC, vento fraco a moderado e o céu parece estar a querer limpar.


----------



## Lousano (6 Ago 2011 às 17:51)

Continua um dia de luxo.

Chuva fraca ou chuvisco, vento muito fraco e 22,7ºC.

Precip: 3,3mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Ago 2011 às 21:51)

Boa Noite.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 29.3ºC

T.Minima: 18.9ºC

Rajáda.Máxima: 25.9Km/h


----------



## NfrG (6 Ago 2011 às 23:00)

Boa noite

Dia de chuva fraca/chuvisco, mais regulares durante a tarde.
Ainda assim, o dia esteve morno.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Ago 2011 às 23:53)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 24,4ºC

Mín - 18,3C

Rajada máxima - 47 km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Ago 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,8ºC

Mín - 18,3C

Rajada máxima - 37 km/h


----------



## miguel (7 Ago 2011 às 11:08)

Mia uma mínima vergonhosa para Agosto 15,7ºC

Agora estão 23.4ºC,59%Hr, 1014,0hpa e vento fraco o céu está limpo


----------



## Geiras (7 Ago 2011 às 11:46)

Boas

Por aqui estão 24.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Ago 2011 às 11:50)

MeteoMoita:

24,7ºC e vento moderado.

Raios UV = 6,6


----------



## N_Fig (7 Ago 2011 às 21:40)

Boas,
Por aqui o dia foi de de céu limpo e muito vento durante a tarde, que transformou a minha ida à praia num fracasso. A máxima foi de 24,4ºC e a mínima de 13,6ºC. Atualmente estão 19,9ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Ago 2011 às 22:14)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima. 31.5ºC

T.Minima: 14.7ºC

Rajáda.Máxima: 31.7Km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Ago 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 25,0ºC

Mín - 15,6C

Rajada máxima - 50 km/h


----------



## F_R (8 Ago 2011 às 11:27)

Boas

Mínima 16.6ºC

Agora 26.6ºC


----------



## meteo (8 Ago 2011 às 17:05)

Hoje em Oeiras,teve um dia quente com vento moderado e rajadas de tarde!Hoje na estação MeteoOeiras já foram registados 28ºC.Amanhã deve passar dos 30 e Quarta-Feira pode-se ter temperaturas bem interessantes no litoral!! 35ºC talvez em Oeiras,vamos ver.
 Amanhã mudo-me para perto de Torres Vedras.. Tempo completamente de Verão no Litoral Oeste chega amanhã.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Ago 2011 às 18:13)

Boas,
Por aqui notou-se já uma subida da temperatura em relação a ontem, sendo que a mínima foi de 15,8ºC e a máxima de 24,7ºC, mas depois apareceu a nortada e atualmente estão 22,9ºC, céu limpo e vento muito forte.


----------



## PDias (8 Ago 2011 às 19:04)

Boas, 

por aqui a miníma foi de 15,8ºC e a máxima de 23,6ºC, agora estão 20,8ºC com vento forte de NW. 
Hoje na praia em Santa Cruz (Torres Vedras) só dentro da barraca é que se estava bem, ou seja um dia bastante fraco para praia, se não fossem os miúdos quando cheguei tinha-me vindo logo embora, tal era a ventania de NW bastante fresca e desagradável, enfim vamos ver amanhã.


----------



## F_R (8 Ago 2011 às 19:05)

Máxima 33.1ºC

Agora 28.6ºC


----------



## Lousano (8 Ago 2011 às 19:25)

Boa tarde.

O dia foi de céu limpo após a neblina matinal e vento moderado durante a tarde.

Tmin: 13,2ºC

Tmax: 29,8ºC

Tactual: 26,3ºC


Este vento chato não nos larga.


----------



## fsl (8 Ago 2011 às 19:26)

*Hoje em Oeiras, o dia já se pareceu com um dia típico de Agosto, i.é. TEMP a rondar os 30ºs, e a Nortada a soprar a mais de 40kms/h:

Condições actuais (actualizado a 08-08-11  19:19) 
Temperatura:  22.3°C  
Humidade: 57%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 13.3°C  
Vento: 25.7 km/hr WNW 
Pressão: 1016.4 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 3.6 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  292.6mm 
Wind chill:  19.8°C  
Indíce THW:   19.7°C  
Indíce Calor:  22.1°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  17.9°C às   7:10  28.3°C às 15:18 
Humidade:  33%  às  13:52  85%  às   3:36 
Ponto de Orvalho:  10.0°C às  12:57  16.1°C às   1:26 
Pressão:  1016.2hPa  às  19:14  1018.7hPa  às  11:35 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   48.3 km/hr  às  18:20 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  17.8°C às   0:30  
Maior Indíce Calor   28.3°C às  15:31 

*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Ago 2011 às 21:58)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 32.6ºC

T.Minima: 16.3ºC

Rajáda.Máxima. 27.4Km/h


----------



## miguel (8 Ago 2011 às 22:26)

Mín: 18,1ºC
Máx: 30,9ºC

Agora estão 21,5ºC


----------



## Lousano (8 Ago 2011 às 22:59)

Neste momento 18,4ºC e vento nulo.

Boa noite para passear mas mau dia para refrescar a casa.


----------



## zejorge (8 Ago 2011 às 22:59)

Boa noite

A máxima de hoje foram 33,4º estando actualmente com 19,7º. O vento sopra moderado a forte de WNW com 24 kmh.
A rajada máxima registada até ao momento foi de 48,3 kmh às 19:37 (UTC)


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Ago 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 26,1ºC

Mín - 17,4C

Rajada máxima - 77 km/h


----------



## HotSpot (9 Ago 2011 às 08:34)

*Mínima de 12,9ºC*

É recorde para Agosto desde que tenho registos (2008). O anterior recorde (13,3ºC 24-08-2008)


----------



## F_R (9 Ago 2011 às 09:09)

Mínima 14.7ºC

Agora 20.7ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Ago 2011 às 11:18)

Mínima de 19,3 ºC hoje.

Por enquanto já com 27,8 ºC e 40 % de humidade.

Veremos a quanto chegará a máxima, num dia de céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Ago 2011 às 11:26)

Levo já 28,9ºC neste momento 

Vento fraco de NE permite estas coisas.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Ago 2011 às 11:29)

Por impressionante que pareça..Estão 30ºC !!

Vento fraco.


----------



## zejorge (9 Ago 2011 às 11:57)

Bom dia

Já cheguei aos *34,1º* cerca de mais *6º* que à mesma hora de ontem !!!!

Será que chegarei aos 40º????

Cumpts


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Ago 2011 às 12:25)

Ainda com 29,6 ºC.

Vento fraco de NE e céu limpo.


----------



## Lousano (9 Ago 2011 às 12:35)

zejorge disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Já cheguei aos *34,1º* cerca de mais *6º* que à mesma hora de ontem !!!!
> 
> ...



Impressionante a diferença, aqui vento fraco de Norte e 28,6ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Ago 2011 às 12:38)

Olá.
Por aqui neste momento estão 32.6ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NE.


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2011 às 13:32)

Boas

Mínima por aqui de 18,6ºC

Agora estão uns quentes 33,8ºC


----------



## F_R (9 Ago 2011 às 13:36)

Por aqui já vamos nos 35.2ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2011 às 13:39)

35,0ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Ago 2011 às 14:06)

Aproximadamente 35ºC actualmente e vento fraco.


----------



## meteo (9 Ago 2011 às 14:25)

Boa tarde!


Hoje está bastante calor,mas nas praias perto de Torres Vedras a nortada ainda vai vencendo a massa de ar quente.Vento moderado na praia e vento fraco 1 km para o interior com mais 4 ou 5ºC!! Amanhã deve ser o dia mais quente e praticamente sem vento.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Ago 2011 às 14:51)

Aqui já tive 33,8ºC agora 31,4ºC 

Devia ser proibido por lei tanto calor


----------



## c.bernardino (9 Ago 2011 às 15:07)

Na zona de Loures estão uns impressionantes 37.2ºC,. vento fraquito de 2.X m/s mas de NEE.
Também impressionante é a humidade relativa de 20%
Fantástico dia de verão.


----------



## Lousano (9 Ago 2011 às 15:28)

A temperatura sobe muito certinha, 35,8ºC actuais.


----------



## Goku (9 Ago 2011 às 16:06)

Porque é que o distrito de Leiria está em alerta amarelo devido à temperatura máximo, mas no entanto existem outros distritos com temperatura máxima mais elevada e esses mesmos distritos não se encontra em alerta amarelo?


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Ago 2011 às 16:09)

Goku disse:


> Porque é que o distrito de Leiria está em alerta amarelo devido à temperatura máximo, mas no entanto existem outros distritos com temperatura máxima mais elevada e esses mesmos distritos não se encontra em alerta amarelo?



Tem a ver com os critério de alerta.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/enciclopedia/o_tempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml


----------



## vitamos (9 Ago 2011 às 16:10)

Goku disse:


> Porque é que o distrito de Leiria está em alerta amarelo devido à temperatura máximo, mas no entanto existem outros distritos com temperatura máxima mais elevada e esses mesmos distritos não se encontra em alerta amarelo?



Tal acontece porque os avisos são determinados pela climatologia de cada local. Por exemplo, é mais comum estarem 35ºC em Beja do que em Aveiro. 


Aqui estão os critérios de emissão de avisos meteorológicos: 

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/enciclopedia/o_tempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml


----------



## F_R (9 Ago 2011 às 16:42)

Vamos nos 37.7ºC

Às 12 14 UTC todas as estações que estão operacionais no distrito de Santarém estavam acima dos 37ºC e Tomar acima dos 39ºC


----------



## zejorge (9 Ago 2011 às 18:03)

Neste momento sigo com *39,9º***, tendo no entanto já atingido os *40,4º* às 16:09 (UTC)
A humidade situa-se nos 12 %  !!!!!


----------



## Lousano (9 Ago 2011 às 18:04)

A temperatura máxima deverá ter sido de 37,0ºC

Por agora uns estáveis 36,5ºC.


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2011 às 18:52)

Por aqui a máxima foi de *36,5ºC* 

Agora estão ainda 34,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Ago 2011 às 19:13)

Aqui já bem mais fresco, 26,9ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Ago 2011 às 19:18)

Máxima de 38,5 ºC em Moscavide.

Ainda 31,8 ºC. 

Foi impressionante a subida da temperatura ao longo da tarde.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Ago 2011 às 20:30)

Extremos de hoje:
11,4ºC/31,5ºC (amplitude térmica enorme de 20,1ºC!!!)
O dia em relação ao vento teve vento de nordeste fraco até pràí às 11 e meia mas depois virou pra norte e começou a ventania habitual. Atualmente continua muito vento e estão 24,9ºC.


----------



## lsalvador (9 Ago 2011 às 20:53)

Por Tomar os extremos foram :

40.7 °C (16:30 UTC) 

10.6 °C (06:10 UTC) 

Uma amplitude termica de 30.1º é obra 

Tenho de verificar os registos, mas penso que seja a maior de sempre do MeteoTomar.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Ago 2011 às 22:34)

Boa Noite

A Temperatura Máxima de hoje foi de 38.7ºC, por agora ainda estão 28.1ºC e a HR de 20%.


----------



## squidward (9 Ago 2011 às 22:37)

*extremos de hoje:*

*tmax: 41.0ºC*
*tmin: 16.7ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Ago 2011 às 23:27)

Boas!

Por aqui uma máxima "modesta" de apenas 33ºC...

Registo ainda 26ºC a esta hora...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Ago 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 33,8ºC

Mín - 17,4C

Rajada máxima - 51 km/h


----------



## F_R (10 Ago 2011 às 10:43)

30.1ºC

A mínima de dia 9 na estação do IM em Alvega foi de 9.4ºC


----------



## Lousano (10 Ago 2011 às 10:49)

Bom dia.

A temperatura mínima hoje foi de 17,9ºC.

Neste momento 25,9ºC, mais 2,2ºC do que ontem à mesma hora.


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2011 às 11:24)

Mínima de 18,8ºC

Agora estão 27,1ºC mas o céu não está limpo!! algumas nuvens altas cobrem o sol neste momento


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Ago 2011 às 11:33)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 14.9ºC, neste momento estão já 31.1ºC, vento fraco de SE e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Ago 2011 às 11:33)

Aproximadamente 31ºC actuais..

Que braseiro ..


----------



## lsalvador (10 Ago 2011 às 12:04)

Tomar com 37.1º, máxima de 37.4º

Um dia que promete.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Ago 2011 às 12:19)

miguel disse:


> Mínima de 18,8ºC





Aqui tive mínima de 23,1ºC. Neste momento 30,6ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## squidward (10 Ago 2011 às 12:46)

Já vou com *33.7ºC* e ainda a "procissão vai no adro"


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2011 às 12:51)

Aqui está aquém das expectativas até esta hora do dia...vou com 28,8ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Ago 2011 às 13:02)

por aqui já vou com 34.5ºC


----------



## Geiras (10 Ago 2011 às 13:06)

Pela Quinta do Conde estão 32.3ºC.

Extremos de ontem:

Máxima: *36.5ºC*
Mínima: *13.8ºC*


----------



## F_R (10 Ago 2011 às 13:14)

Vamos nos 35.7C


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Ago 2011 às 13:14)

Actualmente ronda os 33/34ºC e sobe bem..


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2011 às 13:20)

Apareceu o vento de SW moderado tive uma rajada de 31km/h agora de SW e a temperatura desce 27,2ºC


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2011 às 13:30)

26,5ºC é abrir as janelas para entrar fresco


----------



## Lousano (10 Ago 2011 às 13:34)

Neste momento 34,9ºC, mais 3,3ºC do que ontem à mesma hora.

A manter-se o ritmo será o primeiro dia do ano com temp. max superior a 40ºC.


----------



## lsalvador (10 Ago 2011 às 13:54)

Tomar com 39.4, maxima de 39.6


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Ago 2011 às 13:59)

Segue para os 35ºC...Que quente ..


----------



## lsalvador (10 Ago 2011 às 14:18)

Tomar : 40.2º 
Constância : 38º
Abrantes :  38º

Zona centro com muito, muito calor.


----------



## homem do mar (10 Ago 2011 às 14:33)

lsalvador disse:


> Tomar : 40.2º
> Constância : 38º
> Abrantes :  38º
> 
> Zona centro com muito, muito calor.



em Leiria segundo o IM estão 41.2 as 12 horas embora não me parece um valor correto


----------



## F_R (10 Ago 2011 às 15:03)

38.3ºC e 16% hr

já esteve nos 38.6ºC


----------



## Geiras (10 Ago 2011 às 15:12)

homem do mar disse:


> em Leiria segundo o IM estão 41.2 as 12 horas embora não me parece um valor correto



Essa estação é uma REUMA, pelo que os dados devem ser ignorados em quanto à temperatura do ar


----------



## lsalvador (10 Ago 2011 às 15:12)

Tomar  :40.5º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Ago 2011 às 15:14)

Por aqui a Máxima até agora foi de 37.9ºC


----------



## vitamos (10 Ago 2011 às 15:18)

Geiras disse:


> Essa estação é uma REUMA, pelo que os dados devem ser ignorados em relação à temperatura do ar



Mais uma vez porque deve-se sempre realçar isto. Os dados são reais, não são para ignorar. Simplesmente uma RUEMA é uma estação cuja função é medir a temperatura em ambiente urbano. Logo os dados são tão fiáveis quanto os outros e devem ser tidos em conta sob o ponto de vista meteorológico. Simplesmente não podem ser tidos em conta para definir a climatologia de determinado local.


----------



## lsalvador (10 Ago 2011 às 16:08)

Tomar com um dia de calor como não se via a muito tempo.

Máxima ate ao momento de 41.7º


----------



## Lousano (10 Ago 2011 às 16:27)

Por aqui a temperatura máxima deverá ter sido de 38,0ºC.

Neste momento temperatura estável nos 37,1ºC .


----------



## F_R (10 Ago 2011 às 17:07)

38.9ºC em Abrantes, já esteve nos 39.2ºC e em Alvega marcava 40.3ºC


----------



## N_Fig (10 Ago 2011 às 17:14)

Extremos de hoje:
11,9ºC/35,2ºC(amplitude térmica de 23,3ºC).
Atualmente vento moderado e 30,3ºC.


----------



## meteo (10 Ago 2011 às 19:35)

Boa tarde!


Dia de Verão incrivel pela zona Oeste,perto de Torres Vedras.
Na praia das 10:00 às 13:00,vento nulo e calor. Por volta das 13:00 vento fraco de Sudoeste(?),e rodando ás 13:30 para Noroeste,fraco com tendência para aumentar. Tudo já a montar os esconderijos,para o caso da nortada habitual. 
Antes das 14:00,vento desaparece e manteve-se assim toda a tarde,vento nulo e muito calor na praia. Um dia genial.
Dia bem diferente do de ontem.Vento moderado ontem,hoje vento nulo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Ago 2011 às 22:18)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 38.8ºC

T.Minima: 14.9ºC

Rajáda.Máxima: 28.8Km/h


----------



## Lousano (10 Ago 2011 às 22:28)

Neste momento 25,1ºC e vento fraco, acompanhado de muito fumo dos vários focos de incêndio.


----------



## MSantos (10 Ago 2011 às 22:42)

meteo disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> 
> Dia de Verão incrivel pela zona Oeste,perto de Torres Vedras.
> ...



Esta semana também estou no Litoral Oeste, estou perto da Lourinhã, hoje teve uma dia de Praia excelente, só uma coisa falhou hoje e vai continuar a falhar... A temperatura da água... Está muito muito fria. Eu ainda noto mais a diferença porque na semana passada nadei nas mornas águas do Sotavento Algarvio.

Pelo que me dizem as pessoas cá da terra, hoje foi o melhor dia de praia do Ano até agora, tive mesmo sorte na altura que vim para o Litoral Oeste é que o Verão começa


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2011 às 23:19)

Máxima de 32,6ºC

Agora estão 25,8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Ago 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 30,9ºC

Mín - 19,3C

Rajada máxima - 48 km/h


----------



## meteo (11 Ago 2011 às 09:45)

MSantos disse:


> Esta semana também estou no Litoral Oeste, estou perto da Lourinhã, hoje teve uma dia de Praia excelente, só uma coisa falhou hoje e vai continuar a falhar... A temperatura da água... Está muito muito fria. Eu ainda noto mais a diferença porque na semana passada nadei nas mornas águas do Sotavento Algarvio.
> 
> Pelo que me dizem as pessoas cá da terra, hoje foi o melhor dia de praia do Ano até agora, tive mesmo sorte na altura que vim para o Litoral Oeste é que o Verão começa



Perto da Lourinhã? Também eu 
O dia de praia foi o melhor do ano,e possivel será o melhor.Calor todo o dia,com vento nulo até ao fim da tarde é raro. Terça por exemplo que já era previsto muito calor,na praia teve nortada moderada! Hoje até as 14:00 devemos ter praia razoável com vento fraco a moderado.Depois nortada!

A água do mar no Oeste é sempre fria,este ano está pior ainda do que o normal.O cérebro até congela  
Ontem tomei 4 banhos,mas daqueles de 30 segundos dentro de água.Pelo menos saimos da água frescos! Estas praia aqui tem muita qualidade,iodo,água limpa e um cheiro fantástico caracteristico nestas praias! O Algarve ganha na estabilidade,está quase sempre calor e água morna. Para quem só tem 15 dias de férias é a aposta mais segura.No entanto não trocaria aqui 10 dias razoáveis por 10 bons no Algarve. Água sem ondas,e é um caldo que não refresca.Mas sem duvida 1 semaninha no Algarve sabe sempre muito bem.

Boas férias


----------



## F_R (11 Ago 2011 às 11:09)

Mínima 19.1ºC

Agora 29.5ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Ago 2011 às 11:23)

A temperatura ronda já os 30ºC, com céu com algumas nuvens altas..

Está a ficar muito abafado..Então com estas nuvens..


----------



## Gilmet (11 Ago 2011 às 12:38)

Por Mira-Sintra, máxima de *31,7ºC* no dia de ontem.

Depois de uma mínima de *16,3ºC*, segue actualmente com 26,3ºC.

Humidade nos 57% e pressão a 1016 hPa.


----------



## F_R (11 Ago 2011 às 15:04)

Em Abrantes vamos nos 38.9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Ago 2011 às 15:47)

Aqui altos cumulos e ventania de NW.

25,8ºC e 61%.


----------



## Lousano (11 Ago 2011 às 17:31)

Mais um dia quente pela Lousã.

Tmax: 36,0ºC

Tmin: 15,3ºC

Tactual: 33,8ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Ago 2011 às 18:37)

Neste momento o céu está assim:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Ago 2011 às 18:39)

Está mais ou menos igual aqui.Mesmo tempo de trovoada..

31/32ºC actualmente.


----------



## MSantos (11 Ago 2011 às 18:41)

meteo disse:


> Estas praia aqui tem muita qualidade,iodo,água limpa e um cheiro fantástico caracteristico nestas praias! O Algarve ganha na estabilidade,está quase sempre calor e água morna. Para quem só tem 15 dias de férias é a aposta mais segura.No entanto não trocaria aqui 10 dias razoáveis por 10 bons no Algarve. Água sem ondas,e é um caldo que não refresca.Mas sem duvida 1 semaninha no Algarve sabe sempre muito bem.
> Boas férias



Concordo com tudo o que escreveste

Hoje teve uma manhã de praia razoável, ainda deu para tomar um banho de mar bem refrescante (congelante) durante uns bons 10 minutos. Ao final da manhã o vento de Noroeste começou a fazer-se sentir.

Por agora são visíveis para o Interior algumas nuvens em desenvolvimento , hoje ao contrario do Interior do País não esteve um dia muito quente.


----------



## miguel (11 Ago 2011 às 18:47)

Por aqui apenas aqueceu a pouco com uma máxima de 30,9ºC

Agora estão 30,4ºC e 43%Hr veremos se temos animação pela noite e madrugada que vem e eu acredito que alguém do sul ira ter e não apenas interior


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Ago 2011 às 18:56)

Acho que aquela nuvem de á pouco já têm algumas barras de Chuva:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## meteo (11 Ago 2011 às 19:29)

MSantos disse:


> Hoje teve uma manhã de praia razoável, ainda deu para tomar um banho de mar bem refrescante (congelante) durante uns bons 10 minutos. Ao final da manhã o vento de Noroeste começou a fazer-se sentir.
> 
> .



Hoje teve um agradável dia,vento fraco a moderado de Noroeste.No entanto onde estava,tava com tanta gente e tantas protecções de vento que nas toalhas não havia vento. 
Depois ao chegar ao mar é que era pior. A água este ano está mesmo gelada. 
 Se as previsões não mudarem(no Windguru), a partir de Quarta da próxima semana teremos aquele tempo de Julho,muito ventoso.Vamos lá ver,ainda vai a tempo de mudar  


Há pouco com umas nuvens por cima que pareciam inofensivas,brancas levei com pingos em cima,e quase que não se viam as nuvens...


----------



## F_R (11 Ago 2011 às 19:30)

Máxima 39.2ºC

Agora 32.9ºC

Cheira a queimado


----------



## Gerofil (11 Ago 2011 às 19:31)

Presumo alguma instabilidade na zona Santarém-Almeirim-Alpiarça.


----------



## squidward (11 Ago 2011 às 19:54)

Por aqui o ceu está esquisito. Ainda há uma hora apenas havia umas nuvens altas, mas agora parece algo mais...inclusive cortinas de chuva a NO.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Ago 2011 às 20:07)

O céu está mesmo estranho...

28ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Ago 2011 às 20:18)

Boas,
Hoje a mínima foi de 12,7ºC e a máxima de 27,6ºC (-7,6ºC em relação em relação a ontem), sendo que de manhã esteve algum nevoeiro até por volta das 10 e meia e o resto do dia teve céu limpo. É também de destacar o vento forte que se fez sentir por volta da hora de almoço. Atualmente estão 21,8ºC e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Zapiao (11 Ago 2011 às 20:55)

Alguem tem visto o radar do IM? Avizinha-se chuva p esta noite? É que ele mostra chuva no mar


----------



## Microburst (11 Ago 2011 às 21:13)

Há pouco, enquanto o Sol se punha, dava para notar perfeitamente duas células bem a Norte de Lisboa. Vai haver "festa" esta noite?


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Ago 2011 às 21:44)

Trovoadas ? Aqui no litoral ? Tá tudo doido como o radar  

18,3ºC e vento moderado a forte de NW.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Ago 2011 às 23:31)

Actualmente 22ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Ago 2011 às 00:07)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 28,3ºC

Mín - 17,1C

Rajada máxima - 55 km/h


----------



## almadaboy20 (12 Ago 2011 às 03:18)

Mário Barros disse:


> Extremos de ontem:
> 
> Máx - 28,3ºC
> 
> ...



Agora há instantes ouvi-se um trovão e pelo radar parece que vem célula


----------



## PTbig (12 Ago 2011 às 03:19)

Boa Noite pessoal.

Alguém me sabe dizer se será possível ter visto trovoada acerca de 3 minutos estava devota do computador e pareceu-me ter viste um enorme clarão.

Confirmado  uma colega meu que chegou agora de um serviço viu alguns relâmpagos pelo caminho


----------



## almadaboy20 (12 Ago 2011 às 03:23)

Era trovoada, pois ouvi o trovão há cerca de 5 minutos


----------



## PTbig (12 Ago 2011 às 04:00)

Em Ranholas já chove moderado a forte 

4.15 - Fim de chuva


----------



## F_R (12 Ago 2011 às 09:12)

Bom dia

Choveu durante a noite e ainda acumulou 2.4mm

Mínima 17.1ºC

Agora 19.9ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Ago 2011 às 09:19)

Por aqui esta noite não choveu nada.


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2011 às 09:25)

miguel disse:


> Por aqui apenas aqueceu a pouco com uma máxima de 30,9ºC
> 
> Agora estão 30,4ºC e 43%Hr veremos se temos animação pela noite e madrugada que vem e eu acredito que alguém do sul ira ter e não apenas interior



Cito-me apenas para algumas pessoas agoirentas elas sabem quem são 

Aqui a noite foi calma mas bem perto andou a trovoada, temperatura mínima de 19,5ºC, não fazem mínimas tropicais este verão apenas ainda só tive uma mínima tropical... 

Agora estão 24,2ºC, 60%Hr e céu pouco nublado


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Ago 2011 às 09:28)

Bom dia..

Pois é miguel, a trovoada andou cá por perto..

Actualmente céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Lousano (12 Ago 2011 às 11:20)

Bom dia.

Céu com algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco.

Tmin: 14,7ºC

Tactual: 27,7ºC


----------



## Geiras (12 Ago 2011 às 11:30)

Pois sabem Miguel, pois sabem... 

___

Pela Quinta do Conde, 24.3ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Ago 2011 às 11:33)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco actualmente.


----------



## F_R (12 Ago 2011 às 13:18)

31.4ºc


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Ago 2011 às 13:20)

PTbig disse:


> Em Ranholas já chove moderado a forte
> 
> 4.15 - Fim de chuva



Aqui também ouvi dois trovões e vi cerca de 4 ou 5 relâmpagos pelas 4h.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Ago 2011 às 14:03)

30ºC actuais e céu limpo..

Está um belo dia..


----------



## F_R (12 Ago 2011 às 14:23)

31.7ºC e céu completamente nublado


----------



## Lousano (12 Ago 2011 às 14:27)

Aqui o céu a Sul já se encontra nublado e o vento é moderado de SW.

Apesar disso a temperatura vai aumentando, com 31,9ºC actualmente.


----------



## NfrG (12 Ago 2011 às 14:42)

Boa tarde

Sigo com céu pouco nublado (com altocumulus).

Por volta das 5h ouvi trovoada.


----------



## fhff (12 Ago 2011 às 14:51)

PTbig disse:


> Em Ranholas já chove moderado a forte
> 
> 4.15 - Fim de chuva



Aqui pela zona de Sintra (Colares) choveu também com intensidade à mesma hora, mas só acumulei 2 mm. Estes 2 mm caíram nuum espaço de 5-10 minutos, no máximo. Aqui deixo a imagem radar do IM:



[/URL]


----------



## Geiras (12 Ago 2011 às 15:14)

Céu pouco nublado e 30.9ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Ago 2011 às 15:21)

Actualmente não há sol e o céu está a ficar encoberto.

31ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Ago 2011 às 15:33)

Céu com algumas nuvens altas e muita areia do sahara.

22,8ºC e 70%.

Vento fraco a moderado de oeste.


----------



## Lousano (12 Ago 2011 às 16:31)

Começou a chover aqui, pingas bem grossas.

Tactual: 29,4ºC


----------



## F_R (12 Ago 2011 às 17:42)

32.4ºc


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Ago 2011 às 17:54)

Está imenso vento de oeste, rajada máxima de 61 km/h.

21,7ºC e 76%.


----------



## MSantos (12 Ago 2011 às 19:23)

Boa tarde

Estou perto da Lourinhã e registo neste momento 20.3ºC e 72% de humidade relativa, o céu está encoberto e parece que vem aí chuvisco... De notar também o vento moderado de Noroeste que se faz sentir.

Hoje teve uma manhã de praia agradável, com alguma Nortada.


----------



## meteo (12 Ago 2011 às 19:57)

Boa tarde!


Pela zona Oeste,perto da Lourinhã nada de chuva.Céu completamente limpo até as 17:00,altura em que o céu ficou muito nublado.
Um dia de praia normal por esta zona,nortada moderada,céu limpo mas algum calor! Deu para umas boas horas de praia. A comparar com Julho,digamos que se trata de um dia magnifico de praia 
Até Terça/QUarta por aqui devemos ter vento fraco a moderado de manhã,pelo menos até as 14:00! Nada mau.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Ago 2011 às 00:15)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 24,4ºC

Mín - 16,7C

Rajada máxima - 69 km/h


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2011 às 08:58)

Boas

Mínima desta noite igual a maioria das mínimas que tenho tido este verão e sempre abaixo dos 20ºC, foi de 18,8ºC

Agora céu limpo e 21,8ºC, 72%Hr, 1013,2hpa o vento é apenas uma brisa ligeira


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Ago 2011 às 09:22)

Hoje foi a pior noite para se dormir cá em casa, no Verão..Foi mesmo uma noite daquelas..

Um calorão que não se podia..Eu só me lembro de ver as horas passarem..

Actualmente 22ºC .


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Ago 2011 às 10:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui também ouvi dois trovões e vi cerca de 4 ou 5 relâmpagos pelas 4h.



A completar este post, foi isto que choveu


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Ago 2011 às 10:57)

Foi o mesmo por aqui Mário..hehe

Actualmente céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Geiras (13 Ago 2011 às 14:33)

Boas

Pela Quinta do Conde estão 29.4ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Ago 2011 às 15:19)

Boas,
O céu desde ontem à tarde tem estado nublado mas ainda não caiu uma pinga. Hoje a mínima foi de 14,1ºC e atualmente estão 23,6ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Lightning (13 Ago 2011 às 19:11)

O incêndio na Quimiparque no Barreiro, neste preciso momento:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## N_Fig (13 Ago 2011 às 19:39)

N_Fig disse:


> Boas,
> O céu desde ontem à tarde tem estado nublado mas ainda não caiu uma pinga. Hoje a mínima foi de 14,1ºC e atualmente estão 23,6ºC e céu muito nublado.



A máxima acabou mesmo por ser de 23,6ºC. Atualmente estão 21,4ºC, nevoeiro e céu nublado mas não chove.


----------



## MSantos (13 Ago 2011 às 19:46)

Boa tarde

Segundo a imagem do sat24 toda a faixa Litoral desde Caminha até ao Cabo da Roca encontra-se com céu bastante nublado. Eu encontro-me perto da Lourinhã em pleno Litoral Oeste, está fresco e céu muito nublado por aqui. 

Por volta das 17h caiu um chuvisco muito ligeiro e de pouca duração por agora registo *21.8*ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Ago 2011 às 22:39)

Atualmente 18,6ºC e céu muito nublado mas continua sem cair uma pinga que seja...


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Ago 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 25,9ºC

Mín - 17,1C

Rajada máxima - 61 km/h


----------



## Lousano (14 Ago 2011 às 02:20)

Extremos de ontem:

Tmax: 29,0ºC

Tmin: 15,9ºC

Neste momento céu encoberto, vento nulo e uns estáveis 19,5ºC.


----------



## meteo (14 Ago 2011 às 11:23)

Céu muito nublado com chuviscos perto da Lourinhã,e temperatura amena.O vento é fraco.
Deve levantar a partir das 13:00 com o aumento do vento.


----------



## miguel (14 Ago 2011 às 11:33)

Aqui a mínima foi de 19,5ºC

Agora estão 24,9ºC. 70%Hr, 1013,8hpa e vento fraco o céu já limpou por aqui


----------



## N_Fig (14 Ago 2011 às 11:55)

Boas,
A mínima foi de 18,6ºC (a mais alta do mês) mas ainda não choveu. Por agora continua céu muito nublado e estão 21,6ºC.


----------



## Lousano (14 Ago 2011 às 13:53)

Boa tarde.

Apenas agora o sol começa a fazer a sua aparição.

Tmin: 17,9ºC

Tactual: 22,9ºC


----------



## meteo (14 Ago 2011 às 21:51)

Por aqui céu muito nublado até ás 14:00.Depois abriu,e ficou uma tarde de praia fantástica. Vento muito fraco,por vezes mesmo nulo..E bastante calor na praia... Não tava á espera.
A água do mar aqueceu bastante nos últimos dias.Já so está fria


----------



## miguel (14 Ago 2011 às 21:54)

Aqui a máxima foi de 29,6ºC 

Agora estão 22,3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Ago 2011 às 00:38)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 24,4ºC

Mín - 18,3C

Rajada máxima - 51 km/h


----------



## Lousano (15 Ago 2011 às 02:00)

Mais uma noite quente, com céu encoberto, vento nulo e 20,9ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Ago 2011 às 13:37)

Extremos de ontem:
18,6ºC/26,1ºC.
Acumueli ainda 0,1mm fruto de alguma morrinha.
A mínima de hoje foi tropical - 20,3ºC - e já acumulei 0,5mm. Atualmente está ceú muito nublado, vento moderado e 22,6ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Ago 2011 às 14:24)

Atualmente estão 24,1ºC, céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado e humidade nos 81%, está muito abafado.


----------



## Geiras (15 Ago 2011 às 15:10)

Boas

Por aqui o vento de SW não está a deixar subir a temperatura além dos actuais 28.8ºC. Máxima até agora de 29.2ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Ago 2011 às 18:04)

A temperatura anda estável há não sei quanto tempo, com pequenas oscilções entre os 23ºC e os 24ºC fruto do céu nublado. Atualmente estão 23,4ºC e humidade nos 77%.


----------



## miguel (15 Ago 2011 às 18:06)

Aqui está agora 30,1ºC a máxima até ao momento foi 30,3ºC e a mínima de 21,2ºc a mínima mais alta do ano até ao momento!!


----------



## Geiras (15 Ago 2011 às 18:25)

Bastante fumo a Este proveniente do incêndio que deflagra em Lisboa.

Webcam MeteoCorroios:


----------



## meteo (15 Ago 2011 às 19:32)

Boa tarde!


Hoje pela zona Oeste dia completamente diferente do de ontem,nevoeiro até as 14:00 e céu muito nublado a tarde toda! Nem um raio de sol no dia de hoje.
O vento esteve fraco.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Ago 2011 às 20:29)

Fruto de alguns chuviscos, já acumulei 0,8mm hoje. Atualmente continua a chuviscar e estão 20,8ºC (cheira-me que a mínima tropical vai passar para o próximo ano...).


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Ago 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 25,6ºC

Mín - 17,7C

Rajada máxima - 58 km/h


----------



## N_Fig (16 Ago 2011 às 00:25)

A mínima de ontem acabou por ser de 19,4ºC, portanto lá se foi a mínima tropical (mas sempre foi a mínima mais alta do mês). Atualmente a temperatura está nos 18,8ºC.


----------



## Geiras (16 Ago 2011 às 00:28)

Boas

Máxima de 30.2ºC.

Agora estão 18.7ºC e o vento é fraco do famoso quadrante nocturno que por aqui predomina, a "Sul"


----------



## F_R (16 Ago 2011 às 10:45)

Mínima 17.9ºC

Agora 19.6ºC e céu completamente nublado


----------



## F_R (16 Ago 2011 às 13:16)

O céu já começou a limpar e a temperatura subiu para os 22.3ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Ago 2011 às 13:57)

27ºC actuais e céu limpo.


----------



## F_R (16 Ago 2011 às 14:07)

Céu já completamente limpo e 24.1ºC


----------



## Geiras (16 Ago 2011 às 14:20)

Mínima de 18.1ºC.


----------



## Goku (16 Ago 2011 às 14:25)

Aqui nos meus lados, perto de Leiria, o ceu ainda está encoberto e parece que hoje não vai haver sol.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (16 Ago 2011 às 14:49)

Goku disse:


> Aqui nos meus lados, perto de Leiria, o ceu ainda está encoberto e parece que hoje não vai haver sol.



Desde Sexta feira que por estas bandas nao se vê o Sol, la se vao as minhas holidays


----------



## Geiras (16 Ago 2011 às 15:40)

Neste momento 28.3ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## meteo (16 Ago 2011 às 16:18)

Desde dia 8 de Agosto pela zona Oeste,já tive dias de nortada,dias de praia magnificos sem vento,nevoeiro e agora hoje e ontem com nuvens! Só falta a instabilidade do fim-de-semana,e seria um Verão bem diversificado 
Há 2 dias que não se vê o sol por aqui.Hoje esteve vento fraco de Oeste.
Amanhã com o aumento do vento,já se deve ter sol!


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Ago 2011 às 17:51)

Máxima a rondar os 30ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Lousano (16 Ago 2011 às 18:23)

Hoje um dia atípico de Verão, com apenas umas 3 horas de sol.

Tmax: 25,1ºC

Tmin: 16,8ºC

Tactual: 18,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Ago 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23,4ºC

Mín - 16,6C

Rajada máxima - 51 km/h


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Ago 2011 às 11:56)

Bom dia !

Dados da estação nova:

Mínima - *15,9ºC* ( 06:49h )

Actualmente 25,5ºC, vento fraco a moderado rondando os 20km/h, a 315º.

Vento de NO.


----------



## F_R (17 Ago 2011 às 12:00)

Mínima 15.8ºC

Agora 23.8ºC


----------



## Lousano (17 Ago 2011 às 12:26)

A temperatura mínima hoje foi de 16,4ºC.

Neste momento céu limpo, vento fraco e 21,4ºC.


----------



## Geiras (17 Ago 2011 às 13:09)

Mínima fresca de 13.9ºC.


----------



## meteo (17 Ago 2011 às 13:12)

Aqui perto da Lourinhã,dia de sol com algum calor e vento fraco a aumentar. Deverá ser uma tarde agradável.


----------



## F_R (17 Ago 2011 às 16:39)

31.2ºc


----------



## N_Fig (17 Ago 2011 às 16:52)

Extremos de ontem:
17,6ºC/20,7ºC.
Extremos de hoje:
17,3ºC/24,8ºC.
Atualmente estão 23,9ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Ago 2011 às 18:14)

Pressão em queda nas ultimas horas:


----------



## Geiras (17 Ago 2011 às 19:52)

Máxima de 29.6ºC.

Neste momento ainda 26.4ºC e a pressão atmosférica é já de 1011hPa.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Ago 2011 às 21:57)

Boas, por aqui atualmente 18,4ºC (cá para mim a mínima ainda é batida antes da meia-noite...) e vento nulo (uma ocasião mais que rara).


----------



## SicoStorm (17 Ago 2011 às 21:58)

Dia repleto de Sol !!!
 Bonito dia que foi o contras-te dos últimos dois ...

 alguma instabilidade se aproxima da costa que vai perturbar os
 próximos dias  !!!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Ago 2011 às 00:13)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 24,4ºC

Mín - 16,1C

Rajada máxima - 66 km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Ago 2011 às 00:14)

Extremos de ontem:

16,9 ºC / 30,3 ºC

---

Dia de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Ago 2011 às 00:15)

De momento, vento fraco de NNO e 18,1 ºC.

Uma noite fresca depois de uma tarde típica de Verão.


----------



## Lousano (18 Ago 2011 às 01:22)

A temperatura máxima de ontem foi de 29,4ºC.

Neste momento 16,2ºC.


----------



## F_R (18 Ago 2011 às 09:14)

Mínima 13.8ºC

Agora 15.5ºC e céu nublado


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Ago 2011 às 11:59)

Actualmente 25.9ºC, mínima de 14,8ºC.


----------



## miguel (18 Ago 2011 às 12:43)

Boas

Em Setúbal mínima baixa para a época  15,6ºC

Agora estão 26,1ºC, 48%Hr, 1010,4hpa e vento fraco com uma rajada máxima de 26km/h (08:51)


----------



## Geiras (18 Ago 2011 às 13:07)

Mínima de 12.5ºC. Bastante fresco


----------



## Gilmet (18 Ago 2011 às 13:59)

Boa tarde.

Depois de uma mínima de *16,0ºC*, em Mira-Sintra, a temperatura iniciou a sua rápida subida, até ter atingido os *26,8ºC*, às 13:13. A partir dessa hora, deu-se uma quebra brusca, até aos actuais 22,7ºC.

A avaliar pelas actualizações do Wunderground, a temperatura caiu cerca de 3,5ºC em 15 minutos. O mesmo aconteceu nas estações circundantes.

Não estando no local, não posso relatar o que terá sucedido.

Humidade actual nos 61% e pressão nos 1012 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Ago 2011 às 14:01)

A direcção do vento


----------



## F_R (18 Ago 2011 às 14:14)

28.9ºC e céu praticamente limpo


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Ago 2011 às 14:27)

O vento está a ficar mais forte, rajadas perto dos 40km actuais.


----------



## Geiras (18 Ago 2011 às 14:47)

O vento esteve bastante tempo de Leste o que fez a temperatura chegar aos 29.1ºC.

Agora, com o vento de Oeste a temperatura é de 25.9ºC.


----------



## meteo (18 Ago 2011 às 16:08)

Por aqui,perto de Torres Vedras dia de sol,apenas com algumas nuvens altas e vento moderado. Esteve um fim de manhã bastante quente.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Ago 2011 às 17:50)

28,1ºC actuais e céu encoberto.


----------



## Lousano (18 Ago 2011 às 19:37)

Depois de parte da manhã nublada, o dia foi solarengo.

Tmin: 13,1ºC

Tmax: 31,4ºC

Tactual: 23,5ºC


----------



## N_Fig (18 Ago 2011 às 20:10)

Boas,
A mínima ontem acabou por ser de 15,5ºC. Hoje a mínima foi de uns frescos 12,7ºC e a máxima de 25,4ºC. Atualmente estão 23,1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Ago 2011 às 20:51)

Fotos de há instantes, peço desculpa pela má qualidade, principalmente da 2ª foto:


----------



## Geiras (18 Ago 2011 às 21:42)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *29.4ºC*
Mínima: *12.5ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Ago 2011 às 22:27)

21,0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Lousano (18 Ago 2011 às 22:45)

Apesar das temperaturas máximas neste mês estarem um pouco aquém do normal, as noites estão em alta.

Neste momento 20,9º e nem uma brisa, e as duas próximas noites ainda serão mais quentes.


----------



## FranciscoAlex (18 Ago 2011 às 22:53)

Desde o dia 13, 
Temp máx- 28ºC dia 18
Temp mín- 13.7ºC dia 18
Rajáda máx- 39.2km/h dia 18
1,2mm de precipitação acumulados no dia 15
HR máx- 96% dia 15 
HR mín- 47% dia 18

Desculpem só postar os dados agora, não pude mais cedo devido a não ter tido acesso à net


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Ago 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 25,9ºC

Mín - 14,8C 

Rajada máxima - 48 km/h


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2011 às 00:02)

Extremos ontem em Setubal:

Mínima:15,6ºC
Máxima:30,6ºC

Rajada máxima: 31km/h


----------



## F_R (19 Ago 2011 às 09:33)

Mínima 15.0ºC

Agora 19.9ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Ago 2011 às 10:13)

Mínima de 15,6ºC, actualmente céu limpo.


----------



## F_R (19 Ago 2011 às 11:39)

28.2ºc


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2011 às 11:53)

Boas

Mínima de 16,8ºC

Agora estão 28,6ºC, 45%Hr, 1013,3hpa e vento fraco de NE

Subida grande de temperatura nas próximas horas e próxima noite bastante quente com inicio da instabilidade


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Ago 2011 às 12:34)

29,1ºC e vento fraco ente NE e NW 

1013,0hpa e 41%.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Ago 2011 às 13:02)

Já há algum pó no céu e o vento está fraco.


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2011 às 13:19)

Aqui vou com uns quentes 33,7ºC


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2011 às 13:28)

Que brasa já 34,8ºC mas a humidade em apenas 32%!! o vento muito fraco


----------



## F_R (19 Ago 2011 às 14:08)

36.0ºC e 21% humidade relativa


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Ago 2011 às 14:27)

Está a ficar um ambiente tão escuro na rua que os grilos estão a cantar  

Céu encoberto e vento fraco.


----------



## lsalvador (19 Ago 2011 às 15:03)

Em Tomar os extremos ate ao momento são 

36.6 °C (13:59 UTC)
14.6 °C (06:28 UTC)


----------



## lsalvador (19 Ago 2011 às 15:43)

Tomar neste momento com 38.5º


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Ago 2011 às 15:59)

Amadora,

Ceu muito nublado com nuvens altas e poeirada á mistura!! Completamente Branco, sem vento!!

33.4ºC (RUEMA Amadora) 14hUTC

34%Hum

Abafadissimo!! 

Bendito A/C ...


----------



## Gongas (19 Ago 2011 às 16:41)

Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas. Tempo muito quente e abafado.
A espera da


----------



## Geiras (19 Ago 2011 às 16:44)

Mínima hoje de 14.6ºC.


----------



## F_R (19 Ago 2011 às 16:52)

38.4ºC e céu branco


----------



## Gerofil (19 Ago 2011 às 18:28)

*Parece* que várias células estão a formar-se na costa alentejana e progridem agora para Norte... já muito perto da foz do Rio Sado.

WunderMap®


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2011 às 18:43)

Bigorna em cima e escuro a sul 

32,6ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Ago 2011 às 18:44)

miguel disse:


> Bigorna em cima e escuro a sul
> 
> 32,6ºC



Começa agora !!! 

Actuais 32,3ºC e céu escuro.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Ago 2011 às 18:48)

Aqui de Estremoz observam-se bem os topos das células a oeste ...


----------



## Microburst (19 Ago 2011 às 18:48)

Célula com bigorna bem definida a SE de Almada.


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2011 às 18:55)

Mammatus  mas nada de trovoada ainda


----------



## N_Fig (19 Ago 2011 às 19:19)

Extremos de hoje:
14,7ºC/26,8ºC.
Francamente estava à espera de uma máxima muito mais alta mas o dia esteve muito nublado durante parte do dia por nuvens altas, portanto acaba por ser esperado. Atualmente 24,6ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Geiras (19 Ago 2011 às 19:20)

Boas

Muito escuro a SE.

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *33.5ºC*
Mínima: *14.6ºC*


----------



## meteo (19 Ago 2011 às 19:46)

Aqui perto da Lourinhã teve um dia quente,sem vento em Terra e alguma nortada na praia.Calor e bom tempo até as 16:00 altura que se deixou de ver o sol devido às nuvens altas.


----------



## Microburst (19 Ago 2011 às 19:55)

Muito escuro a Sul de Sesimbra nesta altura. E se por aqui o ar estava irrespirável devido ao calor, mais ainda está agora devido ao cheiro de incêndio florestal.


----------



## F_R (19 Ago 2011 às 19:56)

Máxima 39.6ºC

Agora 32.9ºC


----------



## Lousano (19 Ago 2011 às 20:32)

Dia quente e poeirento.

Tmax: 35,7ºC

Tmin: 13,2ºC

Tactual: 28,2ºC


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2011 às 20:38)

Em Setúbal máxima de 35,2ºC

Agora 28,7ºC e não deve descer muito durante toda a noite tirando os locais com trovoadas


----------



## NfrG (19 Ago 2011 às 20:42)

Boa noite

Manhã com céu limpo, tarde com muita poeira e muito calor à mistura.
O vento de vez em quando dava o ar da sua graça.

Por agora céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Geiras (19 Ago 2011 às 20:52)

Por aqui estão 28.0ºC e o vento é de Este, o que impede a temperatura descer tanto


----------



## N_Fig (19 Ago 2011 às 21:51)

Atualmente 23,6ºC e humidade a 78%, a sensação é de muito calor e não deve descer muito mais. Há cerca de meia hora pareceu-me ouvir alguma trovoada.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Ago 2011 às 22:20)

Amadora,

Relampagos SW!!


----------



## Geiras (19 Ago 2011 às 22:28)

]ToRnAdO[;292586 disse:
			
		

> Amadora,
> 
> Relampagos SW!!



Confirmo!


----------



## Microburst (19 Ago 2011 às 22:28)

Relâmpagos ainda um pouco difusos a Sul e Sudoeste de Sesimbra. 


P.S. E de vez em quando uma ou outra brisa mais moderada com cheiro a chuva.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Ago 2011 às 22:48)

Talvez esteja em frente de rajada:

Vento a ficar com bastantes rajadas e cheira a terra molhada.

PS - TROVOADA !!! Estou na janela, em 1 minuto ouvi 2 trovões.


----------



## c.bernardino (19 Ago 2011 às 22:55)

Geiras disse:


> Confirmo!



também observei trovoada (a partir de Loures) mas fiquei com a ideia que foi em altitude. Atenção que posso estar errado.


----------



## cactus (19 Ago 2011 às 22:57)

ainda nâo ouvi trovoada, mas o vento aumentou  de repente com rajadas


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2011 às 22:58)

cactus disse:


> ainda nâo ouvi trovoada, mas o vento aumentou  de repente com rajadas



Sim foi muito rápido registei 27km/h mas a brisa leve está de volta


----------



## Geiras (19 Ago 2011 às 23:05)

Por aqui o vento tem estado fraquinho. Neste momento pinga!


----------



## MSantos (19 Ago 2011 às 23:10)

Olhando para o satélite parece que isto está a começar a a aquecer

Estou a reportar do Ribatejo perto de Benavente, por agora ainda nada, céu muito nublado  e vento fraco, está tudo calmo.


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2011 às 23:11)

Levantou uma grande ventania!!! rajada até ao momento máxima de 45km/h


----------



## madmario (19 Ago 2011 às 23:12)

Neste momento em Rio de Mouro, não chove, não troveja e não há sequer uma leve brisa. Apenas céu completamente nublado e tempo abafado.


----------



## Microburst (19 Ago 2011 às 23:16)

miguel disse:


> Levantou uma grande ventania!!! rajada até ao momento máxima de 45km/h



Rajada de 42km/h aqui em Almada!


----------



## Geiras (19 Ago 2011 às 23:57)

Neste momento os dados da minha estação são:

Temp: 25.7ºC
Hum: 58%
Baro: 1012hPa

Vento muito fraco de Este e céu muito nublado.
Por agora não chove.


----------



## Microburst (20 Ago 2011 às 00:00)

Depois de um período mais calmo de repente notou-se vindo de Sudoeste uma faixa mais clara que se aproximava daqui e agora está uma ventania impressionante!


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Ago 2011 às 00:00)

Microburst disse:


> Depois de um período mais calmo de repente notou-se vindo de Sudoeste uma faixa mais clara que se aproximava daqui e agora está uma ventania impressionante!



Vai-nos reportando minuto a minuto 

Actualmente aqui calmaria total.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Ago 2011 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 31,1ºC

Mín - 17,2C

Rajada máxima - 42 km/h


----------



## Microburst (20 Ago 2011 às 00:04)

Aqui o vento continua forte de Oeste/Sudoeste, rajada máxima 51km/h. As árvores até estão inclinadas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Ago 2011 às 00:06)

Extremos de ontem:

17,8 ºC / 33,6 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Céu geralmente muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Ago 2011 às 00:08)

Ainda 27,2 ºC.

Noite ainda quente devido ao céu nublado e vento fraco.

Um dia mais quente a equilibrar a média do mês, que estava relativamente baixa.


----------



## Microburst (20 Ago 2011 às 00:11)

Vai acalmando gradualmente o vento. A princípio era fresco, mas agora é um bafo quente até porque a temperatura aumentou para os 27,9ºC e a pressão desceu para os 1012hpa.


----------



## miguel (20 Ago 2011 às 00:12)

A pressão está maluca desce e sobe 1hpa em minutos!! a temperatura está a subir é agora de 27,0ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Ago 2011 às 00:13)

miguel disse:


> A pressão está maluca desce e sobe 1hpa em minutos!! a temperatura está a subir é agora de 27,0ºC



Sim..

Actualmente pinga..Mas nada acontece


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Ago 2011 às 00:39)

Momentos de grande intensidade do vento que fizeram variar a temperatura de forma impressionante. Às 23h45 de ontem tinha 26.5ºC, às 00h05 já andava nos 27.6ºC.

De momento 26.8ºC.

Sigam em tempo real: Meteo Piedade


----------



## Geiras (20 Ago 2011 às 00:57)

Por aqui a temperatura vai subindo ao mesmo tempo que a humidade desce!

27.3ºC e 44%HR.


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Ago 2011 às 01:02)

Nova máxima, por incrível que pareça: 27.8ºC. A temperatura não pára sossegada, ora desce, ora sobe.

EDIT: 28.1ºC (1:04). Muito interessante.
EDIT2: 28.5ºC )1:07)


----------



## PDias (20 Ago 2011 às 01:22)

Boa noite,

por aqui 29,6ºC com 27% hum/rel, e ocasionalmente caiem uns pingos grossos dispersos.


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Ago 2011 às 01:25)

nova máxima: 29.3 este vento está a fazer a temperatura subir.


----------



## Geiras (20 Ago 2011 às 01:29)

Por aqui a temperatura é já de 28.1ºC! Nova máxima do dia!

Humidade relativa de 39%.


----------



## Geiras (20 Ago 2011 às 01:34)

São 01:34h e estão 28.9ºC!!

Vento fraco a moderado de Sul mas quente e seco!

EDIT: (1:38) Está a chover com alguma intensidade, pingos grossos e o vento está a levantar-se.

Que !!


----------



## Geiras (20 Ago 2011 às 01:49)

Neste momento chove de forma moderada, pingas grossas!

28.2ºC, já esteve nos 29.2ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (20 Ago 2011 às 01:55)

Sigo com 27,2ºC








Isto significa que a sensação de calor a esta hora nunca foi tão elevada desde OUT/2007 (inicio dos registos)


----------



## Geiras (20 Ago 2011 às 02:03)

Acabo de ver um grande clarão a Sul!

EDIT:Mais 1! Pessoal da Grande Lisboa, olhem para SW que eles andam aí


----------



## madmario (20 Ago 2011 às 02:13)

Apesar de não ter registos de nada, não me lembro de noite assim quente por aqui. Nada de vento, chuva ou trovoada.


----------



## thunderhunter (20 Ago 2011 às 02:13)

em setubal ja se vêm claroes.


----------



## Geiras (20 Ago 2011 às 02:14)

Estou a ver bastantes relâmpagos a Sul numa cadência reduzida! Um relãmpago a cada 5, 10 segundos.

26.5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (20 Ago 2011 às 02:24)

Estou a reportar de Santo Estêvão (Benavente), também avisto relâmpagos a Sul/Sudoeste, mas são bastante espaçados no tempo, por vezes caiem uns pingos dispersos.

Isto promete


----------



## miguel (20 Ago 2011 às 03:19)

A equipa meteoalerta não está a dormir!! brevemente fotos brutais de trovoadas no mar tiradas do cabo espichel e a esta hora continua sempre a bombar sem parar!!Promete ser até de manha!


----------



## PDias (20 Ago 2011 às 03:22)

Actualmente por aqui estão 30,7ºC e vento nulo, estamos nos trópicos!


----------



## seqmad (20 Ago 2011 às 03:47)

Às 02h a T tinha subido para 28,5º, com chuva fraca com pingas grossas (tipo lama, a julgar pelo vidro do carro), agora 27,4º - noite bem original!...


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Ago 2011 às 05:41)

neste momento é o vento que impressiona. rajadas fortes e a temperatura já chegou inclusive a uns quentes 30.3 graus na ultima hora. quanto a trovoada por aqui nada embora tenha começado agora a chover.com intensidade.


----------



## fog (20 Ago 2011 às 07:16)

Em Lisboa, zona da Praça de Espanha, ainda não eram 6 da manhã choveu copiosamente durante cerca de 10/15 minutos. Na escuridão da noite viam-se os clarões dos relâmpagos. Neste momento céu carregado, não corre uma brisa e a temperatura é perfeitamente tropical.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Ago 2011 às 07:34)

Eu a pensar que acordava e via 10,0 mm, afinal tá em 0,0 mm, que admiração  

Mínima de 22,5ºC e máxima até ao momento de 31,4ºC às 3h30, agora 26,6ºC.

Vento fraco de NW neste momento e rajada máxima de 76 km/h.


----------



## Lousano (20 Ago 2011 às 07:57)

Primeira noite do Verão com temperatura mínima acima do 20ºC (20,4ºC).

Neste momento céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 24,6ºC.


----------



## madmario (20 Ago 2011 às 08:36)

Neste momento ceu com nuvens altas e algumas (poucas) abertas, mas o suficiente para ver alguns raios de sol. Vento fraco e ligeiramente mais fresco que ontem à noite ( isto apenas pela minha observação, não tenho nenhum aparelho que valide estes dados )


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Ago 2011 às 09:08)

Bom dia.

Pelas 05h da madrugada começou a chuva forte, durante um curto espaço de tempo. A trovoada foi alguma e os trovões eram potentes. As rajadas de vento eram muitas.

Vamos ver hoje, que já estou como o Mário..Só vendo


----------



## fhff (20 Ago 2011 às 09:12)

Aqui por Colares (Sintra) está-se perto, às 8:45, de se alcançar a máxima de ontem (25,5ºC). Abafado e tudo escuro para Oeste (mar). Choveu de madrugada, mas não pude ainda confirmar no pluviómetro.


----------



## miguel (20 Ago 2011 às 09:21)

Em Setúbal o que rendeu a madrugada foi 0,2mm e clarões no mar muito longe...

Mínima de 23,8ºC

Agora está muito abafado 28,1ºC com 52%Hr o vento é fraco de NE e o céu muito carregado a SW e Sul de onde deverá vir a animação do dia de hoje


----------



## c.bernardino (20 Ago 2011 às 09:45)

Zona a norte de Loures,

pelas 5h45m registei a rajada mais forte desde que tenho a Davis (17 m/s)
das 5h00-6h00 registei uma brutal instabilidade.

1,8 mm de precipitação.

Tal como referiu um colega registei uma subida de temperatura de 4 ou 5ºC por volta da uma da manhã. 

os dados estão no WUm no link abaixo


----------



## c.bernardino (20 Ago 2011 às 09:53)

acabei de escrever o post e brutal ventania de SW, outra vez, rajadas de 14m/s


----------



## fhff (20 Ago 2011 às 10:02)

c.bernardino disse:


> acabei de escrever o post e brutal ventania de SW, outra vez, rajadas de 14m/s



O mesmo se passou por aqui (Colares). Agora começou a chover, fraco, pingas grossas.


----------



## Cenomaniano (20 Ago 2011 às 10:06)

Hoje, pelas duas da manhã, a SW do Cabo da Roca, caiu uma série de relâmpagos espaçados até às 4 da manhã. Depois choveu copiosamente junto ao litoral da costa oeste de Sintra.
Agora estão grandes formações de _mammatus_ ondulados no céu, vindos de SSW, caindo pingos de vez em quando. A coisa promete, quanto mais não seja observar o seu trajecto na sua evolução.


----------



## rafaeljona (20 Ago 2011 às 10:08)

Vento forte neste momento e seu muito escuro(parece me mammutus, mas n tenho a certeza) depois de um noite um 2 aguaceiros moderados de pouca duraçao e trovoada.
Aguardaremos pelas proximas horas.


----------



## Geiras (20 Ago 2011 às 10:09)

Boas

Hoje por volta das 5:30 da manhã sou acordado pelo vento que soprou intensamente com um pico de 2 minutos. Rajadas bastante fortes. Depois disso começou a chover de forma moderada e tenho um acumulado de 0.5mm.

Impressionantes rajadas de vento, mesmo 

Agora o vento continua ainda muito activo.


----------



## NfrG (20 Ago 2011 às 10:41)

Bom dia

Caiem pingas grossas e dispersas neste momento e a ver pelo radar, vem aí qualquer coisa.


----------



## Cenomaniano (20 Ago 2011 às 10:44)

Primeiro grande trovão em frente ao Cabo da Roca. A tarde vai ser EDP...


----------



## Geiras (20 Ago 2011 às 10:47)

Mínima de 23.1ºC por aqui.

Neste momento chove e muito escuro a Sul.


----------



## Goku (20 Ago 2011 às 11:18)

Só na minha terra é que não acontece coisas interessantes.
A única coisa que aconteceu foi chover moderadamente durante uns 5 minutos e não sei se foi tanto.
Neste momento o ceú encontra-se com um místico de sol num lado e nuvens noutro.
Estou a pensar ir à praia esta tarde.
Será que posso encontrar fenomenos meteorologicos interessantes?


----------



## fhff (20 Ago 2011 às 11:39)

Trovões ao longe e chuva fraca com pingos grossos. Parece-me que a actividade está toda sobre o mar.


----------



## Goku (20 Ago 2011 às 11:45)

Então pode ser que veja coisas interessantes caso vá à praia.


----------



## fhff (20 Ago 2011 às 11:49)

Goku disse:


> Então pode ser que veja coisas interessantes caso vá à praia.



Infelizmente, não posso...travail oblige...


----------



## Microburst (20 Ago 2011 às 12:55)

Boa tarde ao fórum 

O céu por esta altura mete respeito a Oeste de Lisboa.  Não chove nem troveja por agora, apenas sopra vento quente moderado de W/NW. Aqui por Cacilhas a temperatura actual é de 28,5ºC, humidade 51% e pressão nos 1015hpa.


----------



## Geiras (20 Ago 2011 às 13:21)

Boas, começa a trovejar ao longe.

O céu a Oeste há pouco:


----------



## Microburst (20 Ago 2011 às 13:28)

Caem gotas grossas por aqui e o calor acentua-se, 30ºC nesta altura.


----------



## Geiras (20 Ago 2011 às 13:32)

Trovões a cada 2 minutos a Sul. Cada vez estão mais perto!

27.5ºC, 55%HR.


----------



## Geiras (20 Ago 2011 às 13:40)

Trovoada bem próxima, acabei de ver um raio a Sul.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Ago 2011 às 13:41)

Geiras disse:


> Trovoada bem próxima, acabei de ver um raio a Sul.



Por aqui também está trovoada em aproximação !


----------



## mortagua (20 Ago 2011 às 13:49)

As células assim que entram em terra perdem força    !!!
Estou com esperanças de ver coisas boas  
 Volta!

Se o tempo por ai já esta a "melhorar" lembrem-se !


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Ago 2011 às 13:53)

Sim, aqui é muitos trovões e o tempo está quente..Os trovões pelo som vê-se mesmo que são de Verão..


----------



## miguel (20 Ago 2011 às 13:57)

Vi ainda 4 raios brutais mas peguei na maquina para filmar e acabou não vi mais


----------



## Lightning (20 Ago 2011 às 14:03)

Trovoada também aqui. Vi meia dúzia de raios até agora, muito bem definidos.

EDIT 14:08 - A trovoada fugiu, emigrou para Lisboa.


----------



## NfrG (20 Ago 2011 às 14:04)

Pingos dispersos e trovoada "abafada".


----------



## Geiras (20 Ago 2011 às 14:18)

Passou por aqui uma célula que largou relâmpagos muito perto e também bem definidos. 

A única coisa de jeito que consegui arranjar foi este, bem perto e definido mas a máquina pensava que ele ia cair mais ao lado 

Frame de uma filmagem:





Choveu forte durante uns minutos e o acumulado é de 2.2mm.


----------



## Lightning (20 Ago 2011 às 14:24)

Geiras disse:


> Passou por aqui uma célula que largou relâmpagos muito perto e também bem definidos.
> 
> A única coisa de jeito que consegui arranjar foi este, bem perto e definido mas a máquina pensava que ele ia cair mais ao lado



Tu ainda apanhas alguma coisa... Agora eu....


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Ago 2011 às 14:26)

Por aqui já passou a trovoada e choveu forte com pingas grossas durante pouco mais que 10 segundos..


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Ago 2011 às 14:42)

Aguaceiros moderados a fortes. 

Acumulados 2,0 mm até ao momento.

O último fez a temperatura descer dos cerca de 30 ºC para os actuais 25,2 ºC.


----------



## squidward (20 Ago 2011 às 14:47)

aqui então é só ver passar navios, nem chove, nem troveja...que tédio


----------



## Goku (20 Ago 2011 às 15:35)

squidward disse:


> aqui então é só ver passar navios, nem chove, nem troveja...que tédio



Também aqui.


----------



## Goku (20 Ago 2011 às 15:37)

Na praia é que se deve estar bem... ou então não.


----------



## NfrG (20 Ago 2011 às 15:53)

Acabou agora mesmo de trovejar aqui na Amadora.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Ago 2011 às 15:53)

NfrG disse:


> Acabou agora mesmo de trovejar aqui na Amadora.



Continuem-nos a informar malta.

Actualmente chuvisca com céu cinzento.


----------



## NfrG (20 Ago 2011 às 16:07)

Volta a chuviscar e intensifica-se o vento.


----------



## Goku (20 Ago 2011 às 16:20)

Aqui o sol está a dar ar da sua graça.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Ago 2011 às 16:29)

0,8 mm até ao momento e 26,3ºC.


----------



## Microburst (20 Ago 2011 às 16:30)

Eis que voltam a cair gotas grossas e agora acompanhadas de rajadas de vento de Sueste. A temperatura tanto sobe como desce, assim como a pressão, agora encontram-se nos 27,4ºC e 1011hpa respectivamente.


----------



## mortagua (20 Ago 2011 às 16:30)

Nuvens escuras vindas de sul, parecem trazer alguma coisita, mas nada de atividade elétrica ...  
Temperatura desceu dos 32ºC  para os 28ºC !   mesmo assim ..  
Esta descida pode significar chuva?


----------



## Geiras (20 Ago 2011 às 16:38)

Levanta-se uma ventania agora.

27.3ºC.


----------



## seqmad (20 Ago 2011 às 16:39)

Por agora 27,3º, 51% HR, descda de 1º na última hora, com alguns pingos grossos de vez em quando. Incrível a subida para cerca de 30º às 2h da manhã nas várias estações do IM da zona de Lisboa... Na praia da rainha a máxima das últimas 24h foi às 04h, não da tarde, mas sim da madrugada...


----------



## Geiras (20 Ago 2011 às 16:44)

Que ventania de NE!!! 

Rajada máxima de 57.6km/h!


----------



## Geiras (20 Ago 2011 às 17:07)

O vento continua a soprar forte de Este!
A temperatura subiu bastante, 29.6ºC e a pressão atmosférica deu agora uma queda de 3hPa em menos de 1 hora!

É agora de 1011hPa.


----------



## mortagua (20 Ago 2011 às 17:13)

Se vier trovoada a noite é uma maravilha tirando que poderá depois faltar luz para ver a final de Portugal!


----------



## Geiras (20 Ago 2011 às 17:24)

Bem neste momento está tudo mais calmo, o vento diminuiu de intensidade mas a temperatura é de 29.7ºC com céu encoberto de.... Mammatus


----------



## adiabático (20 Ago 2011 às 17:29)

Belas fotos!


----------



## hurricane (20 Ago 2011 às 17:57)

Por aqui vento muito forte e uns abafados 31ºC 

Quanto a chuva vao caindo apenas uns pingos que evaporam logo! se assim se mantiver creio que esta noite serao minimas quase record nesta zona.


----------



## Geiras (20 Ago 2011 às 18:00)

Aproxima-se mais uma célula de Sul.

30.1ºC.


----------



## mortagua (20 Ago 2011 às 18:12)

Bem acho que e desta que chove!  
O vento está moderado a forte com umas boas rajadas!  31.2ºC e a chuva ameaça mas ainda nao caiu!  vamos ver no que dá! 

Trovoada! estou a tua espera


----------



## N_Fig (20 Ago 2011 às 18:28)

É certo que o dia ainda não acabou mas isto aqui está a ser um fiasco. À excepção de uns 5 minutos de aguaceiros fortes que acumularam 0,3mm, só tenho tido é calor (com bastantes oscilações), nuvens e vento... Atualmente estão 28,4ºC, céu nublado e vento moderado a forte.
P.S.: Visto que ainda não foi desta que tive uma mínima tropical (foi de 19,2ºC), acho que estou condenada a nunca mais ter nenhuma no pós Junho...


----------



## HotSpot (20 Ago 2011 às 18:30)

Parece que o período de maior animação vai ser no inicio da noite. Algumas células que se deslocam de Sul.


----------



## Geiras (20 Ago 2011 às 18:31)

Por aqui o vento está a intensificar de novo, a temperatura está no 30.4ºC (nova máxima do dia).


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Ago 2011 às 18:41)

30ºC actuais !! Com estes 50% HR, vem aí boa coisa do mar


----------



## Geiras (20 Ago 2011 às 18:43)

Já eu não posso dizer o mesmo, estou com 31.1ºC e a humidade é de 34%...


----------



## Geiras (20 Ago 2011 às 18:59)

Não sei o que se passa aqui, mas a temperatura já vai nos 31.9ºC e está um bafo enorme lá fora


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Ago 2011 às 19:09)

Céu castanho e negro, com chuva fraca. A trovoada aproxima-se


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Ago 2011 às 19:11)

Boas,

Muita parra e pouca uva!! nada de especial a não as 5:20 da manha uma bela chuvada com granizo á mistura!! de resto desilusão total!!


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Ago 2011 às 19:22)

TROVOADA!

Estou a filmar e fotografar.


----------



## HotSpot (20 Ago 2011 às 19:26)

AndréFrade disse:


> TROVOADA!
> 
> Estou a filmar e fotografar.



Confirmo!!!


----------



## squidward (20 Ago 2011 às 19:46)

finalmente começa a chover moderadamente e também ouvi um trovão ao fundo.

edit: começa a trovejar com mais frequência e já vi um clarão.


----------



## Goku (20 Ago 2011 às 19:49)

Aqui não se passa nada.
Pode ser que acha animação à noie ou então amanha.
Isto de viver num sitio que não se passa nada é aborrecido.


----------



## Geiras (20 Ago 2011 às 19:49)

Acabou de passar aqui mais trovoada, neste momento ela encontra-se a Norte/NE.

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *31.9ºC *(Por volta das 19h)
Mínima: *23.1ºC*
Rajada máxima: *57.6km/h* 
Precipitação: *2.2mm*


----------



## Lightning (20 Ago 2011 às 19:58)

Estive durante toda a tarde na rua. Vi exemplares muito bons de Mammatus e outras nuvens que significam instabilidade. 

Houve ainda tempo para assistir a um downburst, que levantou bastante poeira próximo do local onde me encontrava. 

À pouco estive no meu _posto de observação_ e consegui avistar alguns relâmpagos, sobretudo intra-nuvem, ainda que bem grandes e definidos. Não consegui filmar nem fotografar nada pois o contraste natural era muito - céu completamente escuro a este e praticamente limpo do lado oposto com o sol a brilhar. 

Ainda assim tirei umas fotografias, que publicarei aqui mais tarde. 

Não podemos ter tudo, não é.....


----------



## mortagua (20 Ago 2011 às 20:08)

Chuva continua a ameaçar, cheira a queimado pois nas 2 ultimas horas estiveram 2 fogos ativos aqui nas redondezas... Tempo muito abafado neste momento estão 31.1ºC  e o vento é moderado! 


Durante a noite a humidade aumenta isso também faz com que aumente a possibilidade de a célula chegar ate Pombal, com atividade elétrica?


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Ago 2011 às 20:15)

Já mostro todas mais logo, para já a mais apetecivel:


----------



## hurricane (20 Ago 2011 às 20:22)

Estao 33ºC Acho que nunca me lembro de estar assim tanto  calor a esta hora! o ceu está escuro e so ameaça chover e trovejar mas por um lado nao quero porque sao agora as festas da minha terra


----------



## mortagua (20 Ago 2011 às 20:35)

Vento muito forte a criar uns mini tornados  
Começaram a cair os primeiros pingos e a temperatura começou a subir! 33.3ºC  e não para de subir!!

o vento está mesmo forte muita poeira no ar e pequenos tornados!  tem levado tudo a frente 

EDIT: 20:42 - 35.2ºC!!!!


----------



## Goku (20 Ago 2011 às 20:43)

Segundo o IM às 18 horas estavam 33ºC em São Pedro de Moel.
Será possivel?


----------



## N_Fig (20 Ago 2011 às 20:44)

Por aqui vento moderado e céu muito nublado, mas o mais extraordinário é a temperatura que está nos 33,4ºC, que é a máxima do dia.


----------



## Teles (20 Ago 2011 às 20:49)

Boas por aqui o céu tem estado assim:


----------



## Lightning (20 Ago 2011 às 20:54)

Não sei o que dizer a todos os membros que reportam temps altíssimas, pois eu encontro-me com apenas 23,8ºC!!!!! 

Também por aqui o vento sopra por vezes forte a muito forte.


----------



## Lousano (20 Ago 2011 às 21:09)

A temperatura máxima hoje foi de 35,0ºC

Neste momento céu encoberto, 32,4ºC e vento 35 km/h de Sul.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Ago 2011 às 21:11)

Há pouco olhei para o céu e vi uma espécie de mancha e pensei que fosse poeira, mas vi melhor e apercebi-me que eram folhas secas, e ainda estamos em Agosto e está tudo cheio de folhas. Atualmente 31,8ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## Zapiao (20 Ago 2011 às 21:27)

Muito vento por aqui e 30.3cº


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2011 às 21:38)

mortagua disse:


> Vento muito forte a criar uns mini tornados
> Começaram a cair os primeiros pingos e a temperatura começou a subir! 33.3ºC  e não para de subir!!
> 
> o vento está mesmo forte muita poeira no ar e pequenos tornados!  tem levado tudo a frente
> ...



Tornados em princípio não serão, mas na última meia hora chegaram-me vários relatos de vendavais algo assustadores na região centro com ar quente no que devem ser em princípio microbursts secos (Dry microbursts).


----------



## vitamos (20 Ago 2011 às 21:43)

Zapiao disse:


> Muito vento por aqui e 30.3cº



Mais ou menos à hora em que fizeste este relato foi o pandemónio na zona de Celas. Nunca vi tal: Vento forte constante, muito quente 

Neste momento o vento volta a soprar forte...


----------



## telegram (20 Ago 2011 às 21:45)

Estou na Figueira da Foz, margem sul, a 30 metro do mar, com 31,6º, vento muito quente e 1006 hPa, a descer.
Parece-me muito anormal.


----------



## Lousano (20 Ago 2011 às 21:47)

34,6ºC às 21H00 na EMA de Leiria Aeródromo


----------



## Mjhb (20 Ago 2011 às 21:49)

Vince disse:


> Tornados em princípio não serão, mas na última meia hora chegaram-me vários relatos de vendavais algo assustadores na região centro com ar quente no que devem ser em princípio microbursts secos (Dry microbursts).



Vince, não deve ser algo tão sério, mas não subestimando. Devem ser dust devil´s... os chamados remoinhos de poeira...


----------



## N_Fig (20 Ago 2011 às 21:51)

Microbusts secos que sejam, só sei que era vento muito forte e muito quente, que criava alguns redemoinhos, mas que de repente foi-se. Atualmente vento fraco e 31,7ºC.


----------



## squidward (20 Ago 2011 às 22:05)

Vince disse:


> Tornados em princípio não serão, mas na última meia hora chegaram-me vários relatos de vendavais algo assustadores na região centro com ar quente no que devem ser em princípio microbursts secos (Dry microbursts).



Hoje aconteceu por aqui dois microbursts, um pelas 6 da manha e outro a tarde mas não tão forte como o 1º (por volta das 15/16h), foi suficiente para deitar abaixo alguns sinais e vedações das obras, levantando muita poeira no ar. Duraram se tanto para ai uns 2/3 mins.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Ago 2011 às 22:24)

Fui à casa-de-banho (que tinha a janela semi-aberta) e encontrei um monte de folhas no chão, transportado pelo vento.


----------



## carpetinas (20 Ago 2011 às 22:34)

32,8 ºC às 22h33m. Não me parece que seja muito normal, ou que estivesse previsto.


----------



## telegram (20 Ago 2011 às 22:37)

A direcção do vento mudou e a temperatura começos a cair.
Estou com 27,2º.


----------



## Goku (20 Ago 2011 às 22:44)

Com o adiantar da noite em vez da temperatura descer, esta sobe.
Será que o fim do mundo está próximo?


----------



## Lousano (20 Ago 2011 às 22:51)

telegram disse:


> A direcção do vento mudou e a temperatura começos a cair.
> Estou com 27,2º.



Aqui o vento não rodou, desapareceu.

No período de vento mais intenso, em que registou rajada de 54,4 km/h, a temperatura atingiu os 32,9ºC.

Tactual: 31,4ºC


----------



## telegram (20 Ago 2011 às 22:52)

Goku disse:


> Com o adiantar da noite em vez da temperatura descer, esta sobe.
> Será que o fim do mundo está próximo?



Tenho coisas marcadas para a semana que vem, espero que não acabe o mundo...


----------



## jorgepaulino (20 Ago 2011 às 22:55)

telegram disse:


> Tenho coisas marcadas para a semana que vem, espero que não acabe o mundo...



OT: A acabar que seja antes de dia 29, que é o dia de pagar a factura do cartão de crédito !


----------



## telegram (20 Ago 2011 às 22:56)

Lousano disse:


> Aqui o vento não rodou, desapareceu.
> 
> No período de vento mais intenso, em que registou rajada de 54,4 km/h, a temperatura atingiu os 32,9ºC.
> 
> Tactual: 31,4ºC



A temperatura continua a cair por aqui. Daqui a pouco chega aí o vento fresco.


----------



## Lousano (20 Ago 2011 às 22:56)

22H00, EMA de Coimbra Aeródromo com 34,9ºC


----------



## N_Fig (20 Ago 2011 às 23:00)

Aqui também já desceu um pouco mas continua muito quente e o pior é que não há vento. Estão 30,1ºC.


----------



## telegram (20 Ago 2011 às 23:01)

Aqui tenho 26,6º.


----------



## cactus (20 Ago 2011 às 23:06)

Aqui estão uns " articos " 23ºC


----------



## Lousano (20 Ago 2011 às 23:19)

Impressionante o gráfico de temperatura de hoje na EMA de Bencanta


----------



## N_Fig (20 Ago 2011 às 23:24)

Continua a descer, atualmente nos 28ºC.


----------



## Geiras (20 Ago 2011 às 23:31)

Eu estou com a mínima do dia, 23.1ºC


----------



## Geiras (20 Ago 2011 às 23:53)

João Dias disse:


> EMA de Coimbra, 23h
> 
> 35.8ºC



22h


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Ago 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 31,4ºC

Mín - 22,4C

Rajada máxima - 76 km/h

Precipitação - 0,8 mm

Gráfico muito interessante o de hoje em todos os aspectos.


----------



## Geiras (21 Ago 2011 às 00:01)

É Mário, pressão atmosférica aos saltinhos 

___

Nova mínima do dia, 22.7ºC.


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Ago 2011 às 00:02)

Não podia estar mais de acordo com o Mário...


----------



## N_Fig (21 Ago 2011 às 00:06)

Extremos de ontem:
19,2ºC/33,7ºC.

Acumulei ainda uns míseros 0,3mm.
Atualmente estão uns quentíssimos 27,5ºC.


----------



## miguel (21 Ago 2011 às 00:34)

Extremos ontem em Setubal:

Mínima:23,6ºC
Máxima:*29,7ºC*

Rajada máxima:*62,8km/h*

Precipitação:*0,2mm*


----------



## squidward (21 Ago 2011 às 00:52)

Por aqui estão *25ºC*


----------



## Lousano (21 Ago 2011 às 07:20)

Bom dia.

O dia começa com céu encoberto, ausência de vento e 22,2ºC.

Até ao momento a temperatura mínima foi de 22,0ºC.


----------



## Zapiao (21 Ago 2011 às 12:38)

vitamos disse:


> Mais ou menos à hora em que fizeste este relato foi o pandemónio na zona de Celas. Nunca vi tal: Vento forte constante, muito quente
> 
> Neste momento o vento volta a soprar forte...


Eu estava em Fala, só sei que vi uma rajada tao forte que vi pó por todo o lado parecendo mesmo nevoeiro cerrado, e o barulho fez sair os vizinhos cá fora. Pareceu que andava um secador de cabelo à solta na rua.


----------



## cardu (21 Ago 2011 às 12:49)

desculpem o off topic, mas é impossivel aceder ao site do www.meteo.pt

Mas afinal vai haver agravamento do estado do tempo para esta tarde no norte e centro, nomeadamente no distrito de Coimbra?


----------



## mortagua (21 Ago 2011 às 14:48)

Boas, até agora tudo calmo... ontem vi trovoada ao longe que infelizmente passou ao lado!  Sem ainda ter tido chuva e depois daquele (Dry microbursts) tudo calmo! Ontem estiveram 34ºC até às 23h e só depois da 1h da manhã é que chegou até aos 26ºC!!  Que noite 

Agora não consigo aceder ao site do IM... Pelos vistos não sou o unico 

AINDA NÃO TIVE TROVOADA!


----------



## mortagua (21 Ago 2011 às 15:31)

cardu disse:


> desculpem o off topic, mas é impossivel aceder ao site do www.meteo.pt
> 
> Mas afinal vai haver agravamento do estado do tempo para esta tarde no norte e centro, nomeadamente no distrito de Coimbra?



Caro colega, o IM já esta a dar


----------



## N_Fig (21 Ago 2011 às 15:40)

A mínima de hoje foi de 19,9ºC e atualmente estão 25,6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Geiras (21 Ago 2011 às 16:35)

A SE está a nascer uma célula e que já tem convectividade. Daqui consigo ver a Bigorna 

O Miguel por Setúbal já deve de ouvir trovoada.


----------



## miguel (21 Ago 2011 às 16:47)

A célula cresceu em meia hora e ficou enorme ouvi vários roncos ao longe 

24,2ºC, 75%Hr e vento fraco a moderado de SW rajada máxima até agora de 45km/h


----------



## sweetcadi (21 Ago 2011 às 16:58)

Zapiao disse:


> Eu estava em Fala, só sei que vi uma rajada tao forte que vi pó por todo o lado parecendo mesmo nevoeiro cerrado, e o barulho fez sair os vizinhos cá fora. Pareceu que andava um secador de cabelo à solta na rua.



Já que estava em Fala, sabe-me dizer o que era o cheiro forte a fumo? 
Eu via vento, um calor abrasador, as pessoas na rua a ver se descobriam de onde vinha o cheiro... 
Houve algumas rajadas fortes e depois ficou tudo absolutamente parado.


----------



## Gongas (21 Ago 2011 às 17:07)

Malta, trovoada a aproximar-se de Coimbra. O barulho já é bem audível!!!!


----------



## Goku (21 Ago 2011 às 19:07)

Tarde fantastica sem sinal de chuva e trovoada.
Parece que é só na minha localidade que não acontece nada de interessante.


----------



## DaniFR (21 Ago 2011 às 19:27)

sweetcadi disse:


> Já que estava em Fala, sabe-me dizer o que era o cheiro forte a fumo?
> Eu via vento, um calor abrasador, as pessoas na rua a ver se descobriam de onde vinha o cheiro...


Era um incêndio no Valongo, freguesia de Antanhol, que deflagrou num campo cheio de erva seca. Andou bem perto das casas, mas foi rapidamente controlado, senão as consequências teriam sido bem piores. Com o vento que estava, se tivesse passado para o pinhal dificilmente o controlavam.


----------



## mortagua (21 Ago 2011 às 19:46)

Goku disse:


> Tarde fantastica sem sinal de chuva e trovoada.
> Parece que é só na minha localidade que não acontece nada de interessante.



Não, não é só ai! 
Agora está a passar uma célula com Trovoada ao lado, segue para coimbra   não e justo!!   
Já estou a fartas destas instabilidades, nunca me trazem nada


----------



## DaniFR (21 Ago 2011 às 20:32)

Em Coimbra começou agora a chover.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Ago 2011 às 20:36)

mortagua disse:


> Não, não é só ai!
> Agora está a passar uma célula com Trovoada ao lado, segue para coimbra   não e justo!!
> Já estou a fartas destas instabilidades, nunca me trazem nada



Por aqui exatamente o mesmo, o céu tá sempre muito nublado mas nem chuva nem trovoada nem nada. Atualmente 22,5ºC.


----------



## lsalvador (21 Ago 2011 às 21:07)

Tomar

Começou a chover e a trovejar forte, a UPS ja da sinal.


----------



## Zapiao (21 Ago 2011 às 21:14)

No Luso choveu e trovejou com fartura entre as 17h e a 18h, carreguei 8 garrafoes de agua com chuva à mistura


----------



## mortagua (21 Ago 2011 às 21:14)

Finalmente trovoada!

Ela parece vir na minha direcção, neste momento deve estar na Nazaré, essa zona! ...

ALELUIA MEU DEUS OBRIGADO


----------



## lsalvador (21 Ago 2011 às 21:15)

Quem quiser ver a trovoada em directo, mudei a minha webcam para as trovoadas


----------



## Zapiao (21 Ago 2011 às 21:20)

O radar do IM freezou nas 9h30


----------



## N_Fig (21 Ago 2011 às 21:22)

Milagre!, trovoada e chuva forte por aqui, com 3,8mm acumulados, mas foi sol de pouca dura, 10 a 15 minutos e parou. Atualmente a temperatura está nos 21,3ºC.


----------



## stormiday (21 Ago 2011 às 21:23)

lsalvador disse:


> Quem quiser ver a trovoada em directo, mudei a minha webcam para as trovoadas



Porreio  sempre dá para matar saudades porque por aqui isso é só uma miragem


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2011 às 21:24)

lsalvador disse:


> Quem quiser ver a trovoada em directo, mudei a minha webcam para as trovoadas



Obrigado; neste momento muitos relâmpagos ...


----------



## Profetaa (21 Ago 2011 às 22:39)

Boa noite.
Por cá vão caindo uns pingos grossos com relampagos  á mistura mais para os lados de Coimbra....
Alguns trovoões se aproximam muito fortes


----------



## LuisFilipe (21 Ago 2011 às 23:40)

ui ui por coimbra ta a trovejar e bem!!


----------



## Geiras (22 Ago 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máxima: *26.0ºC*
Mínima: *20.3ºC*

Agora, a temperatura está estagnada nos 21.0ºC


----------



## Gongas (22 Ago 2011 às 00:28)

Meus senhores, que espectaculo de trovoada por Coimbra, sensivelmente desde as 21horas. Por vezes com chuva moderada.
Ainda se veem os clarões e o barulho ao longe...encaminha-se para norte.
Esta fica na memória!!


----------



## F_R (22 Ago 2011 às 10:21)

Mínima 19.6ºC

Agora 23.7ºC e céu muito nublado


----------



## LRamos (22 Ago 2011 às 10:43)

Para o «rescaldo» deste fim-de-semana, algumas notas de imprensa e suas imprecisões características:

Mini-tornado provoca pânico em cinco aldeias de Rio Maior
http://www.oribatejo.pt/2011/08/mini-tornado-provoca-panico-em-cinco-aldeias-de-rio-maior/

Santarém: Tornado leva telhados 
http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/nacional/portugal/santarem-tornado-leva-telhados

Mau tempo: Meteorologista lamenta que avisos sejam ignorados
http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=13&id_news=527332


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Ago 2011 às 10:48)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23,4ºC

Mín - 19,2C

Rajada máxima - 53 km/h


----------



## N_Fig (22 Ago 2011 às 13:29)

Extremos de ontem:
19,9ºC/27,7ºC.
Acumulei ainda 3,8mm.
Hoje a mínima foi de 17,8ºC e atualmente estão 22,8ºC, céu muito nublado, nevoeiro e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## F_R (22 Ago 2011 às 14:11)

Agora 27.9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (22 Ago 2011 às 14:52)

*Sábado, 20h20 (Concelho de Rio Maior) - Vento forte*

















Fonte das imagens: Ribatejo


----------



## Geiras (22 Ago 2011 às 15:12)

*Gerofil*, vi essa noticia na TV e aparecia que tinha sido um "mini"-tornado...ainda não aprenderam 

Um amigo meu relatou que ontem por volta da meia noite e meia chovia torrencialmente por Coimbra...

___

Mínima por aqui de 19.8ºC.


----------



## Geiras (22 Ago 2011 às 19:08)

A nebulosidade ainda não desapareceu por aqui


----------



## F_R (22 Ago 2011 às 19:28)

Máxima 28.9ºC

Agora 25.6ºC


----------



## N_Fig (22 Ago 2011 às 19:50)

Geiras disse:


> A nebulosidade ainda não desapareceu por aqui



Por aqui desapareceu e permitiu uma máxima de 25,9ºC, mas voltou a aparecer passado uma hora ou duas. Atualmente 22,9ºC.


----------



## miguel (22 Ago 2011 às 21:22)

Máxima de apenas 24,1ºC 

Agora estão 21,0ºC


----------



## N_Fig (22 Ago 2011 às 21:53)

Atualmente 19,8ºC, cheira-me que a mínima ainda via ser batida.


----------



## Geiras (22 Ago 2011 às 22:13)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *23.5ºC*
Mínima: *19.8ºC*

Agora estão 21.4ºC e só não desce mais devido à nebulosidade.


----------



## MSantos (22 Ago 2011 às 22:20)

Boas, estou de volta a Oeiras.

Por aqui tivemos um dia desinteressante meteorologicamente falando, esteve fresco e o céu esteve durante a maior parte do tempo nublado, por agora a temperatura ronda os 21ºC


----------



## Gerofil (22 Ago 2011 às 23:08)

Holding at EKMAR while a runway change occurs at Lisbon. Crepuscular rays beaming through the clouds over Caparica seen from A319 CS-TTP at FL100 arriving from Bamako:






Fonte: pics from the office *Mathieu Neuforge*


----------



## F_R (23 Ago 2011 às 10:03)

Mínima 18.8ºC 

Agora 20.1ºC e céu nublado


----------



## F_R (23 Ago 2011 às 14:14)

25.5ºC e o céu continua nublado


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Ago 2011 às 14:18)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,7ºC

Mín - 18,7C

Rajada máxima - 43 km/h


----------



## N_Fig (23 Ago 2011 às 21:49)

Boas,
Hoje a máxima foi de 24,4ºC. Atualmente estão 17,7ºC que é a mínima do dia.


----------



## F_R (23 Ago 2011 às 22:03)

Máxima 26.9ºC

Agora 18.6ºC que é a mínima do dia


----------



## F_R (24 Ago 2011 às 09:10)

Mínima 14.8ºC

Agora 18.8ºC


----------



## miguel (24 Ago 2011 às 09:45)

Boas

Por Setúbal a mínima foi de 16,8ºC

Agora céu limpo e 20,8ºC, 67%Hr, 1018,2hpa com vento fraco


----------



## F_R (24 Ago 2011 às 12:02)

25.2ºc


----------



## N_Fig (24 Ago 2011 às 12:38)

Boas,
A mínima ontem acabou por ser de 16,9ºC. Já hoje foi bem baixa, de 12,2ºC. Atualmente estão 22,9ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## Geiras (24 Ago 2011 às 13:53)

Mínima de 13.8ºC


----------



## F_R (24 Ago 2011 às 14:17)

Hoje já se volta a sentir mais o calor 

estão 29.2ºC


----------



## N_Fig (24 Ago 2011 às 18:29)

Hoje a máxima foi de 24,9ºC. Atualmente 22,6ºC e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## F_R (24 Ago 2011 às 19:15)

Máxima 29.9ºC

Agora 25.6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Ago 2011 às 21:09)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,7ºC

Mín - 17,6C

Rajada máxima - 48 km/h


----------



## Geiras (24 Ago 2011 às 23:00)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *27.3ºC* 
Mínima: *13.8ºC*


----------



## Geiras (25 Ago 2011 às 02:57)

Neste momento estão já 15.6ºC


----------



## F_R (25 Ago 2011 às 09:11)

Bom dia

Mínima 14.5ºC

Agora 18.4ºC


----------



## Geiras (25 Ago 2011 às 10:07)

Boas

Mínima de 14.8ºC.


----------



## F_R (25 Ago 2011 às 13:05)

Céu a ficar bastante nublado e 27.2ºC


----------



## N_Fig (25 Ago 2011 às 18:07)

Boas,
Hoje a mínima foi de 10,4ºC e a máxima de 23,7ºC, um dia bem fresco por aqui. Aconteceram ainda alguns aguaceiros que acumularam 0,1mm durante a manhã. Atualmente céu nublado, vento fraco e 22,8ºC.


----------



## Geiras (25 Ago 2011 às 18:44)

O vento de Oeste não deixou subir mais a temperatura. Máxima de 26.5ºC.

Neste momento estão 24.6ºC.


----------



## miguel (25 Ago 2011 às 19:12)

Boas

Extremos hoje em setubal:

Mínima:16,4ºC
Máxima:26,1ºC

Rajada máxima:*42km/h*

Agora:
23,9ºC
64%Hr
1013,6hpa
vento fraco


----------



## F_R (25 Ago 2011 às 20:34)

Máxima 29.2ºC

Agora 21.0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Ago 2011 às 23:39)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23,9ºC

Mín - 16,1C

Rajada máxima - 51 km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Ago 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23,3ºC

Mín - 16,7C

Rajada máxima - 48 km/h


----------



## Gilmet (26 Ago 2011 às 00:21)

Ontem, máxima de *23,5ºC*, tendo a mínima sido de *16,0ºC*.

Actuais 18,1ºC, estagnados, com 81% de humidade, e pressão nos 1018 hPa.


----------



## FranciscoAlex (26 Ago 2011 às 03:54)

Chove com alguma intensidade acompanhado de vento


----------



## F_R (26 Ago 2011 às 09:34)

Mínima 15.1ºC

Agora 19.4ºC

Céu limpo


----------



## miguel (26 Ago 2011 às 11:36)

Boas

Mínima de 17,6ºC

Agora céu limpo e 22,4ºC, 49%Hr, 1017,9hpa com vento fraco a moderado de N/NE


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Ago 2011 às 12:18)

Mais um dia fresco em relação à média do mês.

De momento com 23,2 ºC e céu muito nublado. 

Vento fraco de NO.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Ago 2011 às 13:18)

Ontem acabei por acumular 0,3mm e hoje acumulei 2,1mm. Mas o céu depois disso limpou e portanto tive mais uma mínima fresca, 11,7ºC. Atualmente estão 21,9ºC, humidade a 71%, céu limpo e vento moderado.


----------



## F_R (26 Ago 2011 às 14:13)

25.1ºC e um ventinho agradável


----------



## Geiras (26 Ago 2011 às 14:57)

Mínima de 17.0ºC.


----------



## F_R (26 Ago 2011 às 17:48)

Máxima 26.2ºC

Agora 24.9ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Ago 2011 às 19:29)

Por aqui céu limpo e morteiros das festas da atalaia


----------



## F_R (26 Ago 2011 às 20:18)

20.6ºC com um vento fresco


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Ago 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,8ºC

Mín - 16,1C

Rajada máxima - 48 km/h


----------



## N_Fig (27 Ago 2011 às 00:34)

Extremos de ontem:
11,7ºC/23,4ºC.
Acumulei ainda 2,1mm.
Atualmente estão 16,8ºC.


----------



## RMira (27 Ago 2011 às 09:06)

Bom dia,

Em Setúbal 18,5ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## F_R (27 Ago 2011 às 09:33)

Mínima 12.3ºC

Agora 18.9ºC


----------



## HotSpot (27 Ago 2011 às 10:31)

Mínima de *12,8ºC*, record para Agosto desde 2008.


----------



## lsalvador (27 Ago 2011 às 10:43)

Tomar, a impressionante mínima de Agosto, 8.6º


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Ago 2011 às 10:50)

*14,0ºC* de mínima pela Atalaia.


----------



## Geiras (27 Ago 2011 às 11:28)

Mínima de 11.4ºC


----------



## Geiras (27 Ago 2011 às 14:48)

Madrugada fresca e também não está a ser um dia lá muito quentinho.
Sigo com 28.1ºC, humidade relativa baixa, 27%.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Ago 2011 às 15:42)

Por aqui mínima de 11,9ºC, acho que nunca mais vou ter menos de 10ºC em Agosto... Atualmente bem mais alto 24,8ºC e vento forte.


----------



## Geiras (27 Ago 2011 às 18:38)

Boas

Vários focos de incêncio aqui no distrito durante esta tarde, neste momento ainda deflagram dois significativos. Obviamente são resultantes de mão criminosa, pois são vários focos em zonas bastantes distanciadas e com ínicio num curto espaço de tempo.
___

Máxima de 29.6ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Ago 2011 às 22:23)

A máxima por aqui foi de 24,8ºC. Atualmente estão 17,8ºC e humidade nos 70% - imagino mais uma noite fresca...


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Ago 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 25,3ºC

Mín - 15,1C

Rajada máxima - 48 km/h


----------



## HotSpot (28 Ago 2011 às 09:31)

HotSpot disse:


> Mínima de *12,8ºC*, record para Agosto desde 2008.



Hoje novo recorde, mínima de *12,0ºC*


----------



## N_Fig (28 Ago 2011 às 12:46)

N_Fig disse:


> Por aqui mínima de 11,9ºC, acho que *nunca mais vou ter menos de 10ºC em Agosto*... Atualmente bem mais alto 24,8ºC e vento forte.



Bem parece que me enganei... Mínima hoje escandalosa para Agosto, 9,6ºC. Atualmente 22,8ºC e vento fraco a moderado..


----------



## Geiras (28 Ago 2011 às 14:56)

HotSpot disse:


> Hoje novo recorde, mínima de *12,0ºC*



Aqui a mínima também desceu um pouco mais que ontem, 10.7ºC


----------



## squidward (28 Ago 2011 às 15:36)

A minha minima de ontem foi mais baixa que a de hoje.
Ontem tive *14.3ºC* e hoje tive *15.6ºC*


----------



## N_Fig (28 Ago 2011 às 23:23)

N_Fig disse:


> Bem parece que me enganei... Mínima hoje escandalosa para Agosto, 9,6ºC. Atualmente 22,8ºC e vento fraco a moderado..



A máxima acabou mesmo por ser de 22,8ºC. Atualmente 16,5ºC, prevejo mais uma noite muito fria.
Vou ainda dizer que vou andar ausente do fórum por uns dias, pois vou passar este final de férias para ir até ao litoral alentejano.


----------



## Geiras (28 Ago 2011 às 23:55)

Máxima de hoje: 29.2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Ago 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,8ºC

Mín - 15,8C

Rajada máxima - 48 km/h


----------



## F_R (29 Ago 2011 às 08:35)

Mínima 13.5ºC

Agoa 14ºC


----------



## lsalvador (29 Ago 2011 às 10:24)

Tomar tem registado uma serie de mínimas interessantes nos últimos dias


dia 27 - 8,6º
dia 28 - 8.9º
dia 29 - 10.9º

Para contraria dia 20 a mínima foi de 20.4º


----------



## F_R (29 Ago 2011 às 11:24)

22.9ºC e céu limpo


----------



## F_R (29 Ago 2011 às 19:16)

Máxima 28.8ºC

Agora 24.3ºC


----------



## meteo (29 Ago 2011 às 21:28)

Boa noite!



Tive a última semana no Algarve,na Quarteira.Por lá esteve sempre vento moderado,algo desagradável. Só no fim-de-semana teve bom tempo. Enquanto a minha família contou alguns bons dias na zona Oeste.
Chegado á zona Oeste,Torres Vedras esteve um bom dia hoje. Vento fraco,e temperatura amena.A água do mar está muito melhor do que o início do mês.Por aqui foi um Agosto normal,dias de calor,intercalados com dias de vento e outros de nuvens/chuva fraca. Pela zona Oeste não se confirma o fraco Agosto que alguns veraneantes falam. Julho sim,foi muito fraco.


----------



## Rainy (30 Ago 2011 às 11:42)

Aproxima-se uma frente dissipada!? isto é a frente de hoje!??


----------



## Geiras (30 Ago 2011 às 12:29)

Extremos de ontem:

Máxima: *27.4ºC*
Mínima: *11.8ºC*


----------



## F_R (30 Ago 2011 às 13:06)

Mínima de 14.8ºC

Agora 25.9ºC

3 dias seguidos com a estação do IM de Alvega abaixo dos 10ºC de mínima


----------



## Profetaa (30 Ago 2011 às 14:39)

Por cá ja vieram uns pingos que apenas assentaram o pó....


----------



## mortagua (30 Ago 2011 às 15:29)

Por aqui estão 22.9ºC e começa a chover bem, mas por curta duração, foi só o tempo de escrever isto 
Começando assim não é mau!


----------



## MSantos (30 Ago 2011 às 17:07)

Boa tarde

Aqui pela grande Lisboa ainda não choveu, o céu está encoberto e estão 21ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Ago 2011 às 17:34)

Amadora

Chove morrinha mas constante!!


----------



## AnDré (30 Ago 2011 às 18:38)

Em Caneças vai caindo fraca mas certa.

1,0mm acumulados e 19,3ºC é o que regista a estação lá instalada. 

Vento fraco de sul.


----------



## miguel (30 Ago 2011 às 18:51)

Em Setúbal céu ainda pouco nublado mais nublado na arrabida e quase limpo para este!! máxima de apenas 22,6ºC e agora estão 21,8ºC, 81%Hr, 1013,4hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (30 Ago 2011 às 19:17)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *25.9ºC*
Mínima: *12.3ºC*


----------



## F_R (30 Ago 2011 às 19:25)

já choveu mas eu nem dei por nada, parece que também não acumulou

máxima 27.9ºC

agora 23.8ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Ago 2011 às 19:31)

Amadora,

Chuva moderada a Forte neste momento!! 


Edit : Passou a intensidade fraca...

Boa Molha agora


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Ago 2011 às 19:39)

Por aqui vai chovendo entre fraco a moderado.

1,0 mm e 20,1ºC.


----------



## Rainy (30 Ago 2011 às 20:30)

Já choveu forte, por agora moderada


----------



## dASk (30 Ago 2011 às 21:09)

aqui pela margem sul também chove bem desde há cerca de 10m! não estava a espera desta chuva já hoje confesso. um bom pronúncio para os próximos 2 dias


----------



## F_R (30 Ago 2011 às 22:47)

21.1ºC 

não acumulou nada ainda


----------



## Lousano (30 Ago 2011 às 23:35)

Boa noite.

Depois de uma manhã de sol, durante a tarde aconteceu um aguaceiro muito interessante que acumulou 3,8mm. Se estivessem mais uns 2ºC e teriamos uma bela trovoada (naquele momento estavam 22ºC). 

Tmax: 28,1ºC

Tmin: 14,8ºC

Tactual: 19,4ºC


----------



## Geiras (31 Ago 2011 às 00:01)

Boas

Só agora reparei que a precipitação de ontem ao inicio da noite acumulou 1mm.

Neste momento não chove e a temperatura é de 20.4ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Ago 2011 às 00:02)

Extremos de antes de ontem:

Máx - 22,2ºC

Mín - 15,6C

Rajada máxima - 50 km/h

----

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 21,7ºC

Mín - 15,6C

Rajada máxima - 37 km/h

Precipitação - 1,4 mm


----------



## Rainy (31 Ago 2011 às 09:51)

Começa o dia com ceu muito nublado e muita humidade, choveu durante a madrugada mas agora espero pelo final da manhã


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2011 às 11:40)

Aguaceiro agora em Odivelas.
Vento fraco a moderado de sul.
19,2ºC


----------



## HotSpot (31 Ago 2011 às 12:18)

Uma estação deveras interessante de seguir no Inverno. A altitude (270m) é o factor principal. A temperatura já é um pouco diferente das outras EMA's da zona.


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2011 às 12:47)

HotSpot disse:


> Uma estação deveras interessante de seguir no Inverno. A altitude (270m) é o factor principal. A temperatura já é um pouco diferente das outras EMA's da zona.



Além disso, é por norma uma zona bem mais chuvosa.
Segue com 3,1mm hoje e com 12,7mm este mês. 

A altitude da mesma vai-me poupar umas idas aos altos das serras no inverno (S.Amoreira -313m e Alto de Montemor - 357m).

Em contra-partida, o facto da estação estar encaixada nos montes de Caneças, não lhe permite grandes registos no que diz respeito ao vento. 30 metros mais acima na serra, e a velocidade média duplicaria. Mas pronto, beneficiará assim as mínimas.

É, sem dúvida, uma estação que tenho seguido por perto. Até porque é a mais próxima da minha localização (4km em linha recta).


----------



## F_R (31 Ago 2011 às 13:23)

Mínima 16.8ºC

Agora 24.1ºC

Céu muito nublado, mas nada de chuva


----------



## Lousano (31 Ago 2011 às 13:53)

Boa tarde.

O dia segue com céu muito nublado e vento moderado de Sul.

Tmin: 14,9ºC

Tactual: 25,7ºC


----------



## Geiras (31 Ago 2011 às 13:53)

Mínima de 16.4ºC.

Agora estão 22.3ºC.


----------



## mortagua (31 Ago 2011 às 14:40)

Tempo muito escuro a sudoeste, como se vê bem a pequena célula na imagem de satélite! 
Parece vir ai uma pequena tromba de água, já se vê chuva ao longe

Edit: Passou ao lado :'(   a começar assim não vou ter nada!


----------



## Rainy (31 Ago 2011 às 15:23)

Hoje não me pareçe que venha a ver muita animação ou chuva


----------



## Geiras (31 Ago 2011 às 15:23)

mortagua disse:


> Tempo muito escuro a sudoeste, como se vê bem a pequena célula na imagem de satélite!
> Parece vir ai uma pequena tromba de água, já se vê chuva ao longe
> 
> Edit: Passou ao lado :'(   a começar assim não vou ter nada!



Define tromba de água.

__

Por aqui 23.2ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Ago 2011 às 15:25)

Geiras disse:


> Define tromba de água.
> 
> __
> 
> Por aqui 23.2ºC.



Em principio o que ele quis dizer foi chuva forte, certo ? 

Actualmente céu encoberto e pinga.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Ago 2011 às 15:26)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de hoje de *17,4ºC* e actuais 19,9ºC.

Choveu, pela manhã, tendo acumulado *2,3mm*.

1010 hPa, e céu encoberto, estando o nevoeiro presente acima dos 300m.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Ago 2011 às 15:34)

mortagua disse:


> Parece vir ai uma pequena tromba de água, já se vê chuva ao longe



Tromba de água é um tornado no mar/rio/lago, etc. Ou seja, nunca será possível, porque para "vir aí" (se acontecesse) terias de estar no mar/rio etc. Talvez uma carga de água não?


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Ago 2011 às 15:42)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Tromba de água é um tornado no mar/rio/lago, etc. Ou seja, nunca será possível, porque para "vir aí" (se acontecesse) terias de estar no mar/rio etc. Talvez uma carga de água não?



Claro, mas não tem necessáriamente de estar no mar.. Pode estar em terra a uns bons km do mar e estar a avistar uma 

Actuais 23,2ºC


----------



## Rainy (31 Ago 2011 às 15:56)

Pelo radar aproxima-se muita chuva


----------



## Microburst (31 Ago 2011 às 16:11)

Boa tarde ao fórum 

Dados aqui de Almada pelas 16h: temperatura 22,6ºC, humidade 82% e o vento sopra moderado a forte de Sudoeste, tendo há pouco registado uma rajada de 43km/h. A pressão atmosférica vai baixando notoriamente desde manhã e segue por esta hora precisamente nos 1007 hpa.


----------



## Rainy (31 Ago 2011 às 16:30)

Já devia estar a chover por agora!??


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Ago 2011 às 16:32)

Para já tudo tranquilo, neste que será o meu ultimo evento enquanto residente na Amadora!

Ceu muito nublado, tempo ameno!! E vento com algumas rajadas moderadas a fortes!! 

Maquina Pronta!!


----------



## mortagua (31 Ago 2011 às 16:32)

Geiras disse:


> Define tromba de água.
> 
> __
> 
> Por aqui 23.2ºC.



Chuva forte, notava-se bem ao longe, é uma expressão que costumo uzar para dizer que está a chover muito... neste caso não choveu praticamente nada mas nas localidades vizinhas sim, peço desculpa ...


----------



## mortagua (31 Ago 2011 às 16:34)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Tromba de água é um tornado no mar/rio/lago, etc. Ou seja, nunca será possível, porque para "vir aí" (se acontecesse) terias de estar no mar/rio etc. Talvez uma carga de água não?



Estou a uns bons km da praia mas quando troveja consigo ver agora quando chove não


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Ago 2011 às 16:35)

mortagua disse:


> Chuva forte, notava-se bem ao longe, é uma expressão que costumo uzar para dizer que está a chover muito... neste caso não choveu praticamente nada mas nas localidades vizinhas sim, peço desculpa ...



Tromba de Agua- É um termo errado popular, para quando chove demais, mas na verdade tromba de agua é um tornado no mar quando passado para terra passa a chamar-e tornado!



O que vê são as bandas intensas de precipitação tipo cortinas, nada demais!!


----------



## mortagua (31 Ago 2011 às 16:50)

]ToRnAdO[;294423 disse:
			
		

> Tromba de Agua- É um termo errado popular, para quando chove demais, mas na verdade tromba de agua é um tornado no mar quando passado para terra passa a chamar-e tornado!
> 
> 
> 
> O que vê são as bandas intensas de precipitação tipo cortinas, nada demais!!



Sim, já percebi que uzei uma expressão errada para a ocasião... 

Por aqui vento moderado e 22.8ºC, chuva ameaça mas não cai...


----------



## mortagua (31 Ago 2011 às 17:34)

Por agora chove, com umas boas rajadas a acompanhar! Estão 19.2ºC

O chão já está pronto, venha


----------



## zejorge (31 Ago 2011 às 17:37)

Boa tarde

Por Constância , céu encoberto, temperatura 24,2º, Pressão 1007,1 hpa (a 
descer), vento moderado por vezes forte de SSE. Chuva 0,0 mm !!!!


----------



## ferreirinha47 (31 Ago 2011 às 17:39)

por Leiria começa agora a chover


----------



## Aurélio (31 Ago 2011 às 17:48)

Neste momento o Litoral Centro parece estar mesmo, mesmo quase a começar a chover embora deva ser somente junto ao mar dado que á medida para terra deverá dissipar-se ...

Quanto á frente está a ganhar consistencia em duas zonas: uma a noroeste que poderá apanhar o Minho e Douro Litoral e outra entre Sines/Setubal e Leiria, que dará precipitação moderada até ás 24 horas ...

Contudo creio que nesta mancha nublosa ainda não seja o sistema frontal em si, mas sim uma primeira mancha com precipitação associada ...
Precipitação mais a sério acredito que apenas pelas 22/23 horas no Litoral Norte e Centro ...


----------



## FranciscoAlex (31 Ago 2011 às 17:52)

Por Torres Vedras já chove


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Ago 2011 às 17:55)

Por aqui vai pingando disperso é certo, mas o 'radar' tras muita aguita!!

Edit: Está começar a carregar!!


----------



## mortagua (31 Ago 2011 às 18:02)

Para já devo ter 0.5mm porque o meu pluviometro é caseiro...
A chuva começou e parece que vai durar! Estão 19.6ºC e vai descendo!


----------



## F_R (31 Ago 2011 às 18:05)

Céu nublado mas ainda nada de chuva

23.6ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Ago 2011 às 18:11)

Amadora,

Chove forte !!

Edit: Tanto da-lhe forte como desaparece!! anda aos arranques isto :P


----------



## mortagua (31 Ago 2011 às 18:25)

]ToRnAdO[;294437 disse:
			
		

> Amadora,
> 
> Chove forte !!
> 
> Edit: Tanto da-lhe forte como desaparece!! anda aos arranques isto :P



O motor está a aquecer 

Estã 16.6ºC o vento parou e chove fraco por agora ...


Trovoada pode começar a qualquer hora ou sabe-se mais ou menos quando começará?


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2011 às 18:32)

De momento chuva e vento moderado de sul.

Perspectiva-se um fim de tarde bastante chuvoso.


----------



## dASk (31 Ago 2011 às 18:39)

aqui pela Moita começa agora também a chover forte!


----------



## FranciscoAlex (31 Ago 2011 às 18:53)

Continua a chover, ora mais forte ora menos mas continua e o vento ás vezes com alguma intensidade


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Ago 2011 às 19:00)

Chove Torrenciamente agora!


----------



## mortagua (31 Ago 2011 às 19:10)

A ultima hora já me deu *1.3mm*, por agora tudo calmo mas o tempo está escuro , 17.6ºC


----------



## Geiras (31 Ago 2011 às 19:37)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *23.9ºC*
Mínima: *16.4ºC*

Neste momento 20.4ºC e chove de forma fraca, 0.2mm acumulados.


----------



## hugosantos (31 Ago 2011 às 19:44)

Primeiros "pingos" aqui em Santarém...


----------



## MSantos (31 Ago 2011 às 19:53)

Chuva moderada com alguns períodos mais fortes aqui Linda-a-Velha, que rico dia de Outono que está nem parece que estamos ainda em Agosto.

A estação do nosso colega *fsl* em Oeiras acumulou até ao momento 2.4mm


----------



## NfrG (31 Ago 2011 às 19:54)

Boa noite

Que dia de Inverno que tem sido por aqui. 
Muita chuva, ora fraca, ora moderada, tempo frio e algum vento.


----------



## squidward (31 Ago 2011 às 20:16)

por aqui já chove desde as 19h sensivelmente


----------



## Geiras (31 Ago 2011 às 20:26)

Por aqui chove de forma fraca a moderada, 1.5mm acumulados.

Temperatura nos 19.6ºC.


----------



## Rainy (31 Ago 2011 às 20:31)

Esta noite poderemos ter trovoada e vento forte?
Como os Americanos da costa leste sentiram á uns dias


----------



## Microburst (31 Ago 2011 às 20:54)

Por aqui chove moderado a forte há hora e meia, sensivelmente. 

Temperatura está nos 19ºC, humidade nos 96%, precipitação 3.5mm e pressão nos 1006hpa.


----------



## FranciscoAlex (31 Ago 2011 às 21:07)

Chove com bastante intensidade


----------



## miguel (31 Ago 2011 às 21:15)

Em Setúbal chove mas nada de mais vou com um acumulado até agora de 1,2mm  e uma temperatura máxima hoje de apenas 22,0ºC


----------



## Aurélio (31 Ago 2011 às 21:28)

Por aquilo que estou a ver esta linha de instabilidade que está entrando em Portugal nada tem a ver com a linha forte instabilidade que deverá causar precipitação nas próximas horas em Portugal.
Aliás esta primeira linha de instabilidade deverá estar quase a acabar .... e tem causando apenas precipitação fraca a moderada ...
...........
Por outro lado olhando ao Sat24 parece estar a cresce uma linha células a sudoeste de Sagres e que evoluirá para Noroeste causando forte precipitação entre Sines e Leiria na faixa litoral !!
Pelo menos é o que tento ler no Sat24 ...

Por isso neste momento espero uma melhoria de cerca de 2 horas antes de
começar a crescer as células de verdadeira instabilidade !!


----------



## Microburst (31 Ago 2011 às 21:40)

Precipitação fraca a moderada? Por aqui não. Estou neste momento com 5,5mm de precipitação acumulada enquanto o meu vizinho Pedro Afonso aqui ao lado na Cova da Piedade vai por esta hora nos 5,8mm. 

Edit: correcção - Cacilhas 5,8mm, Cova da Piedade 6mm


----------



## Geiras (31 Ago 2011 às 21:42)

Por aqui chove de forma moderada e com pingas grossas.

2.5mm acumulados e 19.5ºC (em subida)

Humidade nos 90%.


----------



## mortagua (31 Ago 2011 às 21:52)

Neste momento tudo calmo, 1.4mm acumulados e 18.7ºC

vou esperando    que junção perfeita


----------



## Lousano (31 Ago 2011 às 21:54)

Por vezes pinga mas não passa disso.

A temperatura mantém-se elevada, 20,4ºC actualmente.


----------



## meteo (31 Ago 2011 às 22:16)

Aurélio disse:


> Por aquilo que estou a ver esta linha de instabilidade que está entrando em Portugal nada tem a ver com a linha forte instabilidade que deverá causar precipitação nas próximas horas em Portugal.
> !



Jà não foi nada mau aqui por Oeiras esta linha de instabilidade.Um fim de tarde e início de noite com chuva moderada,bastante tempo seguido. Um dia bem raro de Agosto. Na estação MeteoOeiras,já conta com *4,6mm*.
Apanhei granizo em Cruz Quebrada por volta das 19:30.


----------



## HotSpot (31 Ago 2011 às 22:44)

Aos poucos lá se vão somando uns mm. Sigo com 4,8 mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## Geiras (31 Ago 2011 às 22:45)

Que belo inicio de noite, chove moderadamente e de forma intensa, 4.2mm acumulados.

Temperatura nos 20.0ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Ago 2011 às 22:47)

Boa noite!
Finalmente um dia que valha a pena postar... 
Um verdadeiro final de dia outonal... chuva como já não caía há uns meses, e temperatura amena a acompanhar...

5mm até ao momento, com 19.7ºC e 90%HR.


----------



## zejorge (31 Ago 2011 às 22:48)

Boa noite

Por aqui acumulei apenas uns míseros 0,5 mm. Será que durante a noite a situação se alterará ?

Cumpts


----------



## miguel (31 Ago 2011 às 23:02)

Aqui vou com 3,6mm acumulados 

Temperatura de 19,3ºC e vento fraco a moderado a mais forte de 47km/h


----------



## Microburst (31 Ago 2011 às 23:03)

Agora tudo calmo, não chove para já, apenas vento moderado a forte de Sudoeste. 

Dados às 23h: temperatura 19,3ºC, humidade 95%, pressão mantém-se nos 1006hpa e precipitação acumulada *9,4mm*.


----------



## Geiras (31 Ago 2011 às 23:07)

Choveu temporariamente forte e o acumulado de hoje subiu para 5.5mm.


----------



## Aurélio (31 Ago 2011 às 23:28)

Bom o pessoal no litoral centro tem cerca de 5 mm, o que penso que não deverá fugir muito ao que dava os modelos entre as 18h e 24h !!

A questão agora é se aquela chuva toda que os modelos davam entre 0h e as 12h se vai cumprir ...


----------



## Microburst (31 Ago 2011 às 23:42)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom o pessoal no litoral centro tem cerca de 5 mm, o que penso que não deverá fugir muito ao que dava os modelos entre as 18h e 24h !!



Eu tenho registados 9,4mm, o colega aqui do fórum Pedro Afonso na Cova da Piedade (que dista apenas 1,5km de Cacilhas) tem acumulados 9,6mm como se pode ver no seu site. Almada fica onde, no Cazaquistão?


----------



## rfilipeg (31 Ago 2011 às 23:52)

Bom, pelas últimas imagens de satélite disponíveis parace que a noite aqui no norte vai ser calma. Já para o sul parece que se está a aproximar uma célula em direcção a Sines.


----------



## meteo (31 Ago 2011 às 23:56)

Microburst disse:


> Eu tenho registados 9,4mm, o colega aqui do fórum Pedro Afonso na Cova da Piedade (que dista apenas 1,5km de Cacilhas) tem acumulados 9,6mm como se pode ver no seu site. Almada fica onde, no Cazaquistão?



O Aurélio fala na média. Quase todos teem 3,4,5 cm.Só ai em Almada ultrapassou os 9 mm aqui no fórum.
Por aqui há praticamente 1 hora que não chove.


----------



## Aurélio (31 Ago 2011 às 23:57)

rfilipeg disse:


> Bom, pelas últimas imagens de satélite disponíveis parace que a noite aqui no norte vai ser calma. Já para o sul parece que se está a aproximar uma célula em direcção a Sines.



Neste momento e falando somente em termos de células neste momento a zona activa encontra-se no mar entre Setubal e Sagres, podendo evoluir para Norte ou Nordeste ...

No litoral a norte de Lisboa é que esperava que existissem mais células mas pode ser que se formem agora depois da meia noite ....


----------



## Geiras (31 Ago 2011 às 23:58)

rfilipeg disse:


> Bom, pelas últimas imagens de satélite disponíveis parace que a noite aqui no norte vai ser calma. Já para o sul parece que se está a aproximar uma célula em direcção a Sines.



Mas isto é o litoral centro 
Aquilo é uma linha de instabilidade 

___

O dia termina com 5.7mm acumulados.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Set 2011 às 00:00)

Por aqui 4,5mm está na média da margem sul actualmente..

19.4ºC


----------



## HotSpot (1 Set 2011 às 00:07)

Caneças: 11,8 mm
Moita: 7,0 mm
Cais do Sodré: 6,6 mm

Estas estações estão todas em Hora UTC portanto ainda têm 55 minutos para adicionar mais alguns mm ao mês de Agosto.


----------



## MSantos (1 Set 2011 às 00:08)

Microburst disse:


> Eu tenho registados 9,4mm, o colega aqui do fórum Pedro Afonso na Cova da Piedade (que dista apenas 1,5km de Cacilhas) tem acumulados 9,6mm como se pode ver no seu site. Almada fica onde, no Cazaquistão?



Como disse o *meteo* o valor de 5mm refere-se a uma valor mais ou menos médio aqui na Grande Lisboa, por Oeiras a estação MeteoOeiras do nosso colega *fsl* registou 4.6mm até às 0horas

Por agora não chove e estão 18ºC, veremos o que a noite nos reserva


----------



## Gilmet (1 Set 2011 às 00:15)

Terminei o dia de ontem com *12,2mm*. Agosto acabou com *14,4mm*. Não esteve mal.

Mínima de *17,4ºC* e máxima de *20,5ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Set 2011 às 01:33)

Acumulados 15,2 mm no último dia de Agosto.

Termina mais um mês com temperatura abaixo da média normal e a precipitação bastante acima da média.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Set 2011 às 01:36)

Extremos de ontem:

18,5 ºC / 23,1 ºC

15,2 mm

---

Chuva fraca a iniciar-se ao final da tarde e aumentando de instensidade gradualmente.


----------

